# I liek Squirtles vs. Dazel



## Keldeo

[size=+2]*I liek Squirtles vs Dazel*[/size]

Arena:


> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 30%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs.
> Arena Description: Lego City
> 
> The capital of Lego Land. Everything from Lego Harry Potter, to Lego Star Wars,to Lego Lord of the Rings, to regular ol' Lego can be found in this sprawling metropolis. Amid mismatching buildings from different themes, rushing throngs of minifigures make their way from place to place. Any sane person would even think about battling here, considering the fragility of the place. However, these two Trainers are anything but sane, and after avalanches of paperwork and an absurd amount of begging, the Lego Government approved the battle and evacuated the city.
> 
> The battle will be held in the Main Plaza, the very heart of Lego City. The place is amazing, sure, but exceedingly fragile. Any damaging attacks that can hit more than one target (eg Earthquake and Surf) and damaging attacks that miss will damage buildings. Each time this occurs, a squadron of Lego SWATs will charge the offending Pokémon, dealing 5% typeless damage.


*I liek Squirtles's active squad*

 *Mr. Turtle* the male Wartortle <Torrent> @ Wacan Berry
 *Cave Canem* the male Growlithe <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Cuckoo* the male Hoothoot <Insomnia>
 *Roosevelt* the male Teddiursa <Quick Feet> @ Lucky Egg
 *Marty* the male Blitzle <Lightning Rod>
 *Fisticuffs* the male Mienfoo <Regenerator>
 *Baskin* the male Vanillite <Ice Body>
 *Luke Skywalker* the male Elgyem <Synchronize>
 *Le Fantôme de l'Opéra* the male Gastly <Levitate>
 *Von Chosais* the male Chespin <Bulletproof>


*Dazel's active squad*

 *Boris* the male Amaura <Snow Warning>
 *Firethorn* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze>
 *Mercuria* the female Slowpoke <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
 *Hair* the female Deino <Hustle>
 *Los Peces Del Amor* the female Luvdisc <Hydration>
 *Rumba* the female Maractus <Chlorophyll>

Turn Order:
-ILS sends out
-Dazel sends out and commands
-ILS commands
-Ample destruction of Lego City!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Time for your big break, *Cuckoo*!


----------



## kyeugh

Keldeo said:


> not II, database is being weird I guess?


We battled in the tournament, so it's probably that.

This sounds like a job for Boris!  First off, do a bunch of stuff that Squirtles will effortlessly counter let's spam ice beam!  If Cuckoo tries to pull a special move, counter it with mirror coat, and if he uses a steel or fighting move, protect!  If he takes a turn to buff his stats, use iron defence to get your own up.

*Ice beam / mirror coat / iron defence / protect x3*
Note: would the command be the same if I had just written "ice beam / mirror coat / iron defence x3"?


----------



## Keldeo

It would be the same, but your current command string doesn't match your command paragraph - Protect isn't slashed.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Hmm, this is gonna be an uphill battle...

Alright, this is what you're gonna do. If you're faster on that first turn, *Fly*, my darling. If you're frozen, *Hypnosis*. Stay in the air one action, nice and far, and if you can, *Sunny Day*. If not, it's fine. Just stay floating, mmkay? Finally, *come back down*!

*Fly Up~Sunny Day/stay flying~Fly Down*


----------



## Keldeo

Lego City's Main Plaza, surrounded by buildings for all sorts of Lego affairs, is always a bustling hive of activity, and today is no exception. There aren't any people around to witness the Pokemon battle that's about to take place, though, besides the referee, a Lego government-mandated SWAT team standing at guard behind a nondescript building, and the two battlers, who take their places on opposite studs of the main roadway before releasing their Pokemon. 

Out of I liek Squirtles's Poke Ball comes a Hoothoot, who flaps directly onto the road divider before beginning to tilt his head rhythmically in the fashion of his species. Cuckoo looks anxious to get the fight over with quickly, especially when his counterpart appears in a burst of freezing wind. Once he's oriented to his surroundings, Boris looks up at the clear sky disapprovingly, and with a crack of Ice energy, storm clouds move in and hail begins to pelt the two battlers. As Cuckoo wildly hops from one foot to the other in an attempt to avoid the showers of ice, the smug Amaura settles down on a stud. With anxious looks towards the sky and SWAT team, the referee raises her flags, the battlers take their marks, and the fight begins.

I liek Squirtles (Ooo)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Ticking apprehensively.
*Commands*: Fly (up) / Hypnosis ~ Sunny Day / nothing ~ Fly (down)

Dazel (Ooo)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Loving the ice.
*Commands*: Ice Beam / Mirror Coat / Iron Defense / Protect x 3

Field Notes
-It is hailing.

*Round 1*​
Before Boris can get his wits about him, Cuckoo has already taken wing, weaving expertly through the falling hailstones to a bird's-eye vantage point where he can fully grasp the city's uncanny stillness after being cleared out for the fight. From his height, the evacuation looks like a good thing, since parts of the fragile skyscrapers in Boris's snow-radius are already being felled or damaged by the hail. When a hunk of ice beans him on the beak, however, Cuckoo is forced to flap madly to stay aloft. Since he can't actually see his opponent in the harsh conditions, the Hoothoot settles for glaring vaguely downward.

Far below, though, Boris is still puzzling through his commands. Dazel had said to spam… Mirror Coat? And then use Ice Beam if Cuckoo did, well, something—but as far as Boris could tell, the Hoothoot wasn't actually doing anything right now, just hovering in midair. Or maybe it was Iron Defense? He couldn't really remember. Well, the Amaura thinks, who is he to question his trainer's orders? In preparation for an incoming ranged attack, Boris surrounds himself in an absorbent Psychic energy that tints the falling ice around him with every shade of the rainbow… but no special attack comes. Thoroughly confused, Boris stops the Mirror Coat and glares right back up at Cuckoo.

The Hoothoot isn't the only one being clocked by stray chunks of ice, though. One hailstone after another hits the beams that support the sign of the Fifth United Lego City Bank, finally doomed to the fate of the other buildings in the area. No sooner has the sign fallen to the ground, breaking off a stud of the lego sidewalk, than a spray of bullets fired by the angry SWAT team peppers Boris's rocky hide. The Amaura winces; that was not how he had wanted to start the battle off.

Upon hearing his trainer's orders, Cuckoo sighs in relief—he really doesn't want a repeat of the hail incident—and then feels a jolt of righteous indignation. How dare his trainer insinuate that he can't execute such simple moves in midair?! The Hoothoot coats his wings with Fire energy and zigzags through the air in an intricate, ancient dance that summons the sun. The gray clouds above him clear away, replaced by the harsh glare of sunlight on a clear day, and the hail embedded in various parts of the plaza begins to melt. 

Below, Boris's glare intensifies. That was his weather, and he won't stand for just having it replaced. But what action should he take to avenge the loss of the hail? Sunny Day is certainly _something_, meaning he should use Ice Beam, or maybe it was Protect? Well, Ice Beam would probably-maybe-kinda hurt Cuckoo the most, the Amaura thinks, so he gathers a ball of frost in his mouth, squints into the sun to aim in the approximate direction of Cuckoo, then releases the ice in a light blue streak. That'll teach the darn bird… but backing up into the shade, Boris can tell Cuckoo isn't hurt at all, having avoided the narrow jolt of ice. The Amaura's embarrassment is compounded by the SWAT team opening fire on him, mostly on principle. The Ice Beam would've damaged something, right?

Two failed attacks in a row? Cuckoo wants to stick his tongue out at Boris more than anything, but he needs Boris to actually be able to see him for that. The Hoothoot takes aim, tucks in his wings, and plummets recklessly down, only to bash his beak in on Boris's rocky hide. Flapping quickly to get away from the Amaura, who's still trying to pick himself up off the ground, Cuckoo settles onto the street and tries to ignore the stinging in his beak.

Once Boris rights himself, he narrows his eyes at Cuckoo, who appears to be polishing his beak. He'd like to get revenge for the surprise hit, but his trainer had said to use Iron Defense if Cuckoo was "buffing" himself—which he was, wasn't he? And what with the gunfire and all, Boris knows he'll fall soon if his opponent just repeats that attack. Secreting a thin layer of liquid metal, the Amaura rubs the tensile cast over his body and allows it to solidify. As the referee ends the round, Boris is gleaming brightly in the harsh sunlight, and while the Amaura is in clearly worse physical shape, Cuckoo's attacks have tired him out more.

I liek Squirtles (Ooo)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
*Health*: 99%
*Energy*: 88%
*Currently*: Rubbing his beak abashedly.
*Used*: Fly (up) ~ Sunny Day ~ Fly (down)

Dazel (Ooo)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 92%
*Currently*: Not loving the heat. +2 Defense.
*Used*: Mirror Coat (failed) ~ Ice Beam (missed) ~ Iron Defense

Field Notes
-The sunlight is strong (7 more actions).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 2.

Action Notes
-Boris's Mirror Coat on action 1 failed because he wasn't targeted with a special attack.
-SWATs charged Boris when the bank took hail damage at the end of action 1, and when his Ice Beam missed on action 2.
-Since Boris was ordered with four conditionals per action, he had a 1/3 chance to do nothing, and a 1/6 chance to perform each move.

ILS commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Good job there, Cuckoo! And without a scratch. 

I'm sorry your big break has been cut so short, but your options are really limited against Boris. I'm afraid I'm going to have to switch to *Fisticuffs*. Don't worry, Cuckoo, you'll be back in later!

*Switch to Fisticuffs*


----------



## kyeugh

Damn, I forgot about the +4 conditionals rule.

All right, Boris.  If for some reason you're able to attack before Cuckoo hightails his ass out, pelt him with an ice beam.  Otherwise, use zen headbutt on Fisticuffs when he comes out.

*Ice beam / zen headbutt x 3*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (Ooo)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
*Health*: 99%
*Energy*: 88%
*Currently*: Rubbing his beak abashedly.
*Commands*: Switch to Fisticuffs

Dazel (Ooo)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 94%
*Currently*: Not loving the heat. +2 Defense.
*Commands*: Ice Beam / Zen Headbutt x3

Field Notes
-The sunlight is strong (7 more actions).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 2.

*Round 2*​
Before either Pokemon can even think about moving, I liek Squirtles whips out a Poke Ball and recalls his Hoothoot in a burst of red light. The Pokemon taking Cuckoo's place on the field is none other than Fisticuffs, who looks appraisingly around at the various buildings and the harsh sun above before turning to face his opponent in a fighting stance. Boris closes his eyes and tries to attain a meditative calm, and his fins shine with a pinkish glow before he charges straight into Fisticuffs' stomach. The blow knocks Fisticuffs back; the Mienfoo skids on the lego pavement before coming to rest just before a building in construction, and Boris grins at his opponent's clear injury. Before Fisticuffs can prepare a retaliatory attack, however, the referee waves her flags to end the round.

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 88%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Trying to quell his headache.
*Used*: (switched in)
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (Ooo)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 89%
*Currently*: Cool. +2 Defense.
*Used*: Zen Headbutt

Field Notes
-The sunlight is strong (6 more actions).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 2.

Dazel commands next.


----------



## kyeugh

Damn, I forgot about this.  Whoops.

Well, definitely don't want an amaura in here, so, uh, out with Firethorn, I suppose.  Mercuria would be nice, but, a switch war would be less than pleasant.

*Switch to Firethorn* x3


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I assume I get one attack in?

Aura Sphere's the way to go. 

*Aura Sphere x3*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 88%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Trying to quell his headache.
*Commands*: Aura Sphere x3
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (Ooo)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 89%
*Currently*: Cool. +2 Defense.
*Commands*: Switch to Firethorn

Field Notes
-The sunlight is strong (6 more actions).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 2.

*Round 3*​
Confident that it's time to get revenge for his opponent's sudden rush at him, Fisticuffs pours Fighting energy into the air, shaping it with his paws into a rough sphere. But the dull amber ball simply fizzles out, unable to find the energy signature it was created to track. Fisticuffs looks up at his opponent in confusion, only to find that Dazel has called Boris back and sent out a Cyndaquil to take place. Scowling, the Mienfoo concentrates once more and releases a larger burst of energy that hurtles straight towards Firethorn, bowling him over. The Cyndaquil attempts to simultaneously nurse his wound and glare at Fisticuffs, but before he can do anything, the referee raises her flags to declare the round over. (The SWAT team members fidget nervously; there hasn't been any arena destruction in two whole rounds, and from these Asber people, that's probably a record…)

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 88%
*Energy*: 95%
*Currently*: Focused and in control.
*Used*: Aura Sphere
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (oOo)

*Firethorn* (m) <Blaze>
*Health*: 86%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Raring to go.
*Used*: (switched in)
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The sunlight is strong (5 more actions).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 2.

Action Notes
-Aura Sphere was a critical hit.



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 88 = 88
100 - 5 (Aura Sphere) = 95
Firethorn: 100 - 14 (Aura Sphere) = 86
100 = 100


ILS commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Yes! Fisticuffs, let's keep at it!

On the first turn, let's distance ourselves speedwise with Rock Tomb. Then, use Aura Sphere and finish with Stone Edge.

If for some reason you can't hit Firethorn (bar Substitute), use Swords Dance. If there are clones up, use Aura Sphere.

*Rock Tomb/Swords Dance/Aura Sphere~Aura Sphere/Swords Dance~Stone Edge/Aura Sphere/Swords Dance*


----------



## kyeugh

o shit

Well, protect, first.  You can take a few aura spheres, but that rock tomb'll hurt.  Next, use extrasensory.  Finally, use detect, to avoid that stone edge.  You won't be dishing out a lot of damage this round, but it's enough.  If the failure chance stacks with protect and detect (i.e. you have a higher chance of failing detect because you've used protect this round, I'm not sure if it works that way or not), use double team for one clone, and try to do it first if you can.

*Protect ~ extrasensory ~ detect / double team*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 88%
*Energy*: 95%
*Currently*: Focused and in control.
*Commands*: Rock Tomb / Swords Dance / Aura Sphere ~ Aura Sphere / Swords Dance ~ Stone Edge / Aura Sphere / Swords Dance
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (oOo)

*Firethorn* (m) <Blaze>
*Health*: 86%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Raring to go.
*Commands*: Protect ~ Extrasensory ~ Detect / Double Team (1)
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The sunlight is strong (5 more actions).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 2.

*Round 4*​
Eager to start off the battle right, Firethorn sets up a glimmering dome of energy that shines in the strong sunlight. Upon seeing his opponent's shield, Fisticuffs starts to perform an arcane, ancient dance, knowing that any attack he performs right now will be futile. Firethorn lets down his shield, disappointed that he didn't get to show his trainer how much he could withstand. 

When Fisticuffs finishes his strange spin, the Mienfoo is much calmer, now aware of his opponent's smallest movements and knowing that his close-range attacks will be much more effective. Unfortunately, he won't get to show off his own new abilities too soon; his trainer's commands call for only distance moves. Gathering another ball of glowing aura between his paws, Fisticuffs fires it at his opponent, who yelps in surprise and pain as the pure energy eats away at his life force. 

Firethorn calls upon his limited psychic power in preparation for a retaliatory attack. Surrounded by a blaze of damage-seeking pink energy, the Cyndaquil finds the spot where Boris attacked Fisticuffs earlier, then concentrates a mental barrage on the nerves in that area. While no visible attack seems to be plaguing Fisticuffs, the Mienfoo winces and screeches in pain, trying to guard his stomach from Firethorn's strange attack to no avail. Finally, the Cyndaquil lets up, proud of how much damage he seems to have done.

But now Fisticuffs is enraged, and his attacks will hit even harder thanks to his confidence-building warrior dance and desire for revenge. Not wanting to take one of those hits, the Cyndaquil summons a familiar uncanny alertness that lets him sense his opponent's control of Fighting energy. He's prepared for anything Fisticuffs can throw at him! …But the Mienfoo, no stranger to the Detect technique, is simply hopping from one foot to the other, building up his concentration again.

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 76%
*Energy*: 88%
*Currently*: Stop hiding and fight me! +4 Attack.
*Used*: Swords Dance ~ Aura Sphere ~ Swords Dance
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (oOo)

*Firethorn* (m) <Blaze>
*Health*: 76%
*Energy*: 92%
*Currently*: Still raring to go.
*Used*: Protect ~ Extrasensory ~ Detect
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The sunlight is strong (2 more actions).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 2.

Action Notes
-Dammit I was looking forward to writing arena destruction for the rock moves. Oh well.
-Firethorn and Fisticuffs have the same speed, so a die will be rolled whenever they use moves of the same priority. This round, Fisticuffs moved first on the second action.
-Protecting moves' chances stack consecutively, like they do in the games. If there isn't a real flavor reason for them to work differently, trust what happens in-game or ask in the Question Box.
-I've been forgetting to deduct from Aura Sphere's energy cost for STAB, so Fisticuffs gets 1% energy back.


Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 88 - 12 (Extrasensory) = 76
95 - 2 (Swords Dance) - 4 (Aura Sphere) - 2 (Swords Dance) + 1 (oops) = 88
Firethorn: 86 - 10 (Aura Sphere) = 76
100 - 2 (Protect) - 4 (Extrasensory) - 2 (Detect) = 92



Dazel commands next.


----------



## kyeugh

I wasn't sure if they stacked in the games, either.  Anyway, time to attack first again!  Probably just spam extrasensory, I guess.  Not a lot of options here.  I did the nice thing and sent out Firethorn instead of Mercuria who _needs to evolve anyway_ and I liek Squirtles had to be ruthless.  Unforgivable.

If he tries to use stone edge or rock slide, protect!  If he does it twice and you've already used protect, use double team again, for two clones.  It would be nice to stay away from that EXTREME ATTACK STAT, but I guess there's not a lot you can do?  It would be nice to have magic coat or counter or something but you don't and everything is terrible.

*Extrasensory / protect ~ extrasensory / protect / doubleteam ~ extrasensory / protect / doubleteam*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

heeheehee >)

Start this round right with a Fake Out. After that, Drain Punch times two to get some health back.

*Fake Out~Drain Punchx2*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 76%
*Energy*: 88%
*Currently*: Stop hiding and fight me! +4 Attack.
*Commands*: Fake Out ~ Drain Punch ~ Drain Punch
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (oOo)

*Firethorn* (m) <Blaze>
*Health*: 76%
*Energy*: 92%
*Currently*: Still raring to go.
*Commands*: Extrasensory / Protect ~ Extrasensory / Protect / Double Team (2) ~ Extrasensory / Protect / Double Team (2)
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The sunlight is strong (2 more actions).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 2.

*Round 5*​
As soon as the ref lowers her flags, Fisticuffs runs straight for his opponent. The calm he gained in his earlier trance lets him pinpoint exactly where Firethorn is most vulnerable, but the Mienfoo isn't aiming to injure. He skids to a halt right in front of Firethorn, wildly flaps his arms, and yells nonsense while bugging his eyes out comically, then slaps the Cyndaquil and leaps backwards to his original position. Puzzled, Firethorn rubs the wound and ponders the sudden display, having forgotten all about his trainer's commands.

But before the Cyndaquil can retaliate, Fisticuffs charges at him again, fist wreathed in an amber glow. Firethorn is too slow to react, and ends up thrown dramatically into the air as Fisticuffs saps some of his energy with a solid punch aimed right where the Fake Out had hit. 

The dazed Cyndaquil lands on the grass bordering the sidewalk and soon manages to roll over to an upright position. Gathering all the psychic energy he can muster with a fearsome roar, Firethorn hits his opponent with barrage after barrage of mental assault, focused on the areas he had targeted before. 

One lucky hit makes the Mienfoo cry out in shock and look from building to building rapidly, trying to figure out the source of his pain. Did the SWAT team fire on him? But when he realizes it's Firethorn, the furious Fisticuffs summons a whirl of energy and punches the Cyndaquil. Firethorn shrieks as Fisticuffs's paw digs into his side, the aura surrounding it leeching away some of his energy. As the referee ends the round, both Pokemon are breathing heavily, but the life force Fisticuffs stole seems to have put him in better shape.

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 79%
*Currently*: Maniacal. +4 Attack.
*Used*: Fake Out ~ Drain Punch ~ Drain Punch
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (oOo)

*Firethorn* (m) <Blaze>
*Health*: 46% (capped)
*Energy*: 84%
*Currently*: In a considerable amount of pain.
*Used*: (flinched) ~ Extrasensory ~ Extrasensory
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 2.

Action Notes
-Firethorn's first Extrasensory was a critical hit.
-The strong sunlight faded after the second action.
-Firethorn hit the cap on the third action.
-This round, Fisticuffs moved first on the second action, and Firethorn moved first on the third action.


Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 76 + 6 (Drain Punch) - 16 (Extrasensory) + 5 (Drain Punch) - 12 (Extrasensory) = 59
88 - 3 (Fake Out) - 3 (Drain Punch) - 3 (Drain Punch) = 79
Firethorn: 76 - 8 (Fake Out) - 12 (Drain Punch) - 12 (Drain Punch) = 46 (capped)
92 - 4 (Extrasensory) - 4 (Extrasensory) = 84



ILS commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Fisticuffs! I have a GREAT IDEA, and it's called ACROBATICS.

This is gonna be your spam for this whole round. Of course Stone Edge is stronger, but it misses more, and we need to knock out Firethorn to ease Cuckoo's job later on. If they try Protecting/Detecting, use Feint, and if they Double Team, Aura Sphere.

*Acrobatics/Feint/Aura Sphere x3*


----------



## kyeugh

Somehow I keep forgetting about this.

Well, Firethorn, you're pretty much fucked.  Try digging straight down on the first round immediately, and then use lava plume from within the tunnel.  The attack's wide range should hopefully ensure that you hit Fisticuffs even from underground.  Next, finish up by completing your dig move and resurfacing.  Aggressively.

*Dig (down) ~ lava plume ~ dig (up)*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 79%
*Currently*: Maniacal. +4 Attack.
*Commands*: Acrobatics / Feint / Aura Sphere x3
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (oOo)

*Firethorn* (m) <Blaze>
*Health*: 46% (capped)
*Energy*: 84%
*Currently*: In a considerable amount of pain.
*Commands*: Dig (down) ~ Lava Plume ~ Dig (up)
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 2.

*Round 6*​
Scarcely has the referee lowered her flags than Fisticuffs leaps eagerly into the air and backflips cleanly onto Firethorn's back, squishing the Cyndaquil into the pavement. The Mienfoo hops off Firethorn with a smirk and gives him a mock bow, but Firethorn doesn't look like he'll be joking around when he retaliates. Glowing the deep, ominous red of his ancestors' Fire energy, Firethorn roars and takes a battle stance as streamers of fire stoked by his inner flame crackle around him. They're not as close to volcanic lava-geysers as the Cyndaquil would like them to be, but they have the same effect: suddenly nervous, Fisticuffs steps back a few feet, ready to guard himself against whatever attack his opponent is about to unleash.

And then Firethorn turns to the ground, his tiny paws and feet suddenly surrounded with a whirl of energy. The Legos underneath him don't yield as much as the soft soil he's practiced Digging through, and he's forced to summon more Ground energy than normal. Still glowing red, he burrows deeper and deeper through the plastic pavement, barely caring that the SWAT team has let loose a burst of gunfire aimed in his direction. 

Fisticuffs prepares to launch another Acrobatics somehow into the hole… or something… Unsure of himself, the puzzled Mienfoo takes a few seconds to decide on the best course of action—but then Firethorn yells a battle cry from below. Fisticuffs has barely a second to react before a roaring wave of white-hot magma bursts from his opponent's hole and swamps the entire plaza. Several flaming stones gash and sear the Mienfoo's arms and legs, making his attempts to pick himself up more painful than he'd like. Around him, a grassy park-like area has proved effective fuel for the now-raging fire, and the SWAT team and referee are coughing from the acrid smoke.

Firethorn is informed indirectly of his attack's results when a SWAT team member manages to gather their wits and fire into his hole before quickly retreating. But above him, his opponent has finally figured out what he should bring about with his next attack: More arena destruction! Trying to ignore the pain in his legs, Fisticuffs gets to his feet and flings himself bodily at a nearby tree, which topples with a satisfying crack and shortly catches fire. The SWATs fire on him again, but it was _so_ worth it.

Firethorn is reluctant to leave the safety of his hole for the chaos above, but he angles himself slightly upward and continues to dig. He pierces the pavement surface and strikes his opponent's underside, barely missing one of the burns he inflicted earlier. Yelling wordlessly in anger, Fisticuffs bull-rushes Firethorn, tackling him to the ground before leaping quickly backwards, but the poor Cyndaquil, fired upon yet again by the SWAT team, seems to have had enough for the round. 

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 31%
*Energy*: 58%
*Currently*: Nursing his burns, angrily. Burned (severe: 1% damage/action, -3% physical damage). +4 Attack.
*Used*: Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics (missed) ~ Acrobatics
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (oOo)

*Firethorn* (m) <Blaze>
*Health*: 16% (capped)
*Energy*: 76%
*Currently*: Not giving up yet. Blaze activated.
*Used*: Dig (down) ~ Lava Plume ~ Dig (up)
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and is moving towards the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 6.

Action Notes
-SWATs fired on Firethorn all three actions for damaging the ground, and on Fisticuffs on action two for his missed acrobatics.
-Firethorn's Dig took a bit more energy because the ground was made of plastic.
-Firethorn's Blaze activated on action one.
-Firethorn's Lava Plume burned Fisticuffs.
-Fisticuffs's second Acrobatics was a critical hit, but Firethorn was already at the cap—he hit it after the SWAT team fired on him for Digging up.
-This round, Fisticuffs moved first on the first action, and Firethorn moved first on the last two actions.
-I think that's it? A lot happened this round, let me know if you have any questions.


Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 59 - 13 (Lava Plume) - 5 (BFGs) - 1 (burn) - 8 (Dig) - 1 (burn) = 31
79 - 7 (Acrobatics) - 7 (Acrobatics) - 7 (Acrobatics) = 58
Firethorn: 46 - 15 (Acrobatics) - 5 (BFGs) - 5 (BFGs) - 5 (BFGs) - 17 (Acrobatics) = 16 (capped)
84 - 3 (Dig down) - 3 (Lava Plume) - 2 (Dig up) = 76



Dazel commands next.


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for Dazel. You have 48 hours to issue commands.


----------



## kyeugh

hello I am now here yes

uh

Well, you can start off by using reversal.  Use aerial ace for the next few turns.  If your health drops below eight percent, use endure as quickly as possible; use detect the first time Fisticuffs tries acrobatics, but not after that.

*Reversal / endure / detect ~ aerial ace / endure / detect ~ aerial ace / endure / detect*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Hmm.

Protect against that Reversal. Then let's try out an Acrobatics+Feint combo, hmm?

*Protect~Acrobatics+Feint*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 31%
*Energy*: 58%
*Currently*: Nursing his burns, angrily. Burned (severe: 1% damage/action, -3% physical damage). +4 Attack.
*Commands*: Protect ~ Acrobatics + Feint
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (oOo)

*Firethorn* (m) <Blaze>
*Health*: 16% (capped)
*Energy*: 76%
*Currently*: Not giving up yet. Blaze activated.
*Commands*: Reversal / Endure / Detect ~ Aerial Ace / Endure / Detect ~ Aerial Ace / Endure / Detect
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and is moving towards the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 6.

*Round 7*​
During the short break between rounds, Fisticuffs is mostly trying to keep his weight off his burn, sometimes scowling at his opponent, but Firethorn is much busier. Still glowing red, the Cyndaquil gathers all of his vengeful thoughts, his desperation, anger, fear, and pain, into a blaze of Fighting energy double his height. With a yell, he barrels straight into Fisticuffs as the flags come down, the amber energy flowing off his paws and feet in rolling waves, only to slam straight into a transparent Protect shield that the Mienfoo formed just in time. Firethorn flails uselessly at the shield for a few more seconds, but his blows are absorbed by the dome and he hops off, glaring at Fisticuffs. 

The Mienfoo, sweating with exertion though he is, snickers before lowering his shield. Then Fisticuffs closes the distance between the two Pokemon incredibly fast, coming to a halt just before tackling Firethorn. Leaning into the hit he thought was coming, the Cyndaquil is stunned for a moment by the odd… non-attack, and doesn't quite manage to gather his wits when Fisticuffs runs back at him for a weak hit-and-run tackle before dancing around him like the many times before. 

Firethorn doesn't remember to summon the uncanny focus of Detect until Fisticuffs has already twirled around him thrice and leaped away, dealing heavy blows every time despite his burns, and by then the Cyndaquil figures he's under eight percent, whatever that means. In any case, his inner flame feels stronger than ever, fueled by his instinctual desire to live. Firethorn curls up into the most defensible position he knows of, a tight ball with his back-flame burning bright, and focuses solely on surviving the hit he knows is coming. The SWAT team, the trainers, the buildings around him and the plastic below—everything else disappears, and all that matters right now is himself and his opponent. 

Fisticuffs stares confusedly at the Cyndaquil, who is glowing a soft blue that overlaps in places with the crimson hue that was already there. It does look like he needs just one more hit to take down, but the Mienfoo feels so tired… And lo, no attack comes. The blue aura fades as Firethorn uncurls, surprised. Well, there's no looking a gift non-attack in the mouth—so he leaps straight at the Mienfoo with all the force he can muster, dealing a Flying energy-laced blow with a suddenly sharpened claw. As the round ends, the battlers take full advantage of the short respite they're given, both of them breathing hard.

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 19%
*Energy*: 40%
*Currently*: Frustrated. Burned (severe: 1% damage/action, -3% physical damage). +4 Attack.
*Used*: Protect ~ Acrobatics + Feint
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (oOo)

*Firethorn* (m) <Blaze>
*Health*: 4%
*Energy*: 66%
*Currently*: In awe that he's still conscious. Blaze activated.
*Used*: Reversal (blocked) ~ Endure ~ Aerial Ace
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 6.

Action Notes
-Acrobatics + Feint produced a Flying move with 5% base damage, 11% base energy, and +2 priority that breaks through Protect and Detect and has 11% base damage if the user isn't holding an item. Fisticuffs used Feint to fake a hit and make Firethorn drop any shields before moving in for a mostly normal Acrobatics, but because Firethorn was ordered to only use Detect reactively (as a response to Acrobatics), he did not have a Detect shield up.
-Pokemon don't know what their health percentages are, so Firethorn just assumed he was under 8% when he moved on the second action since the Acrobatics + Feint hurt a lot.


Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 31 - 1 (burn) - 1 (burn)  - 9 (Aerial Ace) - 1 (burn) = 19
58 - 7 (Detect) - 11 (Acrobatics + Feint) = 40
Firethorn: 16 - 12 (Acrobatics + Feint) = 4
76 - 5 (Reversal) - 2 (Endure) - 3 (Aerial Ace) = 66



ILS commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

There we go! 

Let's end this with an Aura Sphere. If they Protect or Detect, use Work Up. After that, Drain Punch (or Work Up) and finish with U-Turn, if he's still around (or Work Up).

*Aura Sphere/Work Up~Drain Punch/Work Up~U-Turn/Work Up*


----------



## kyeugh

luv 2 b l8

Well, we're fucked.  Let's hang on just for the sake of hanging on, I guess.

First, use endure; follow up with protect; then, the big finale, flare blitz.  You are almost inevitably going to faint here, so... why not go down with a bang?  Try your best to do it quickly; your speed stat is even with mienfoo's for some reason, so if you really push and expend that extra bit of energy, you should be able to beat Fisticuffs to the punch.

*Endure ~ protect ~ flare blitz*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 19%
*Energy*: 40%
*Currently*: Frustrated. Burned (severe: 1% damage/action, -3% physical damage). +4 Attack.
*Commands*: Aura Sphere / Work Up ~ Drain Punch / Work Up ~ U-turn / Work Up
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (oOo)

*Firethorn* (m) <Blaze>
*Health*: 4%
*Energy*: 66%
*Currently*: In awe that he's still conscious. Blaze activated.
*Commands*: Endure ~ Protect ~ Flare Blitz
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 6.

*Round 8*​
More certain than last time that a damaging attack will be coming his way, Firethorn braces himself and focuses, the same blueish aura gradually surrounding him. When Fisticuffs's burst of Fighting aura impacts him, he stands his ground as the glow repels most of the attack. But scarcely has the Cyndaquil lowered his mental shield than his trainer calls out for him to raise a physical one, and Firethorn just can't summon the sheer energy he needs to put up a Protect quickly enough. 

Seeing the opening in his opponent's defense, Fisticuffs leaps in, and Firethorn's sparking almost-dome yields easily to his approach. The nearly-a-Protect fizzles out when Fisticuffs drains away the small amount left of its creator's life energy with a quick punch, wincing somewhat as the movement irritates his burn. After a few tense moments of waiting, the referee lowers her flags to declare Firethorn unfit for further battle, and Dazel recalls their Pokemon and prepares to select another.

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 18%
*Energy*: 33%
*Currently*: Glad Firethorn didn't put up too much of a fight. Burned (severe: 1% damage/action, -3% physical damage). +4 Attack.
*Used*: Aura Sphere ~ Drain Punch
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (oxo)

*Firethorn* (m) <Blaze>
*Health*: *0*%
*Energy*: 60%
*Currently*: Fainted.
*Used*: Endure ~ Protect (failed)
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 6.

Action Notes
-Endure and Protect run off the same failure roll thingy



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 19 - 1 (burn) + 1 (Drain Punch) - 1 (burn) = 18
40 - 4 (Aura Sphere) - 3 (Drain Punch) = 33
Firethorn: 4 - 3 (Aura Sphere) - 9 (Drain Punch) = *0*
66 - 6 (Endure) = 60


Dazel sends out and commands next.


----------



## kyeugh

Keldeo said:


> Action Notes
> -Endure and Protect run off the same failure roll thingy.


...Well, fuck.

All right, well, we're getting out the knives, now.  Rock 'em, *Mercuria*!

This will be kind of anticlimactic seeing as we're commanding first, so, uh... just spam psychic! :D!!  If Fisticuffs protects/detects, use calm mind instead.

*Psychic / calm mind* x3


----------



## I liek Squirtles

A'ight.

U-Turn out of there, Fisticuffs, into Von Chosais, and if he can attack, then Leech Seed and Seed Bomb.

*U-Turn (into Von Chosais)~Leech Seed~Seed Bomb*


----------



## Keldeo

Dazel decides on and throws down a Poke Ball, making everyone present cover their eyes to avoid the sudden burst of white light. After they recover, they give commands to their Pokemon, a dazed-looking Slowpoke who nods and slowly turns to face her opponent. Though Fisticuffs is in a much worse state than she is, he returns the glare anyway, and the referee lowers her flags to begin a new round.

I liek Squirtles (oOo)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
*Health*: 18%
*Energy*: 33%
*Currently*: Glad Firethorn didn't put up too much of a fight. Burned (severe: 1% damage/action, -3% physical damage). +4 Attack.
*Commands*: U-turn (Von Chosais)
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo>
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Staring blankly into space.
*Commands*: Psychic / Calm Mind x3
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 6.

*Round 9*​
With a desperate roar, Fisticuffs sprints towards Mercuria, gritting his teeth as the sudden spurt of activity irritates the burns on his legs. A whiplike jolt of Bug energy lashes out at the Slowpoke as Fisticuffs makes contact and then leaps backwards, somersaulting into I liek Squirtles's waiting Poke Ball. Instead of reaching for Cuckoo's Poke Ball, the trainer chooses one that he hadn't used yet, releasing an eager-looking Chespin with a flash. Von Chosais looks around, approvingly at the unharmed buildings and somewhat disapprovingly at the multiple holes and char marks on the roadway, before facing down his opponent in a battle stance. 

All the while, said opponent hasn't moved, exhibiting her species's trademark (lack of) speed. A little worried, Von Chosais suddenly throws his arms up in defense as Mercuria's mouth opens a little more, but the movement is of no consequence. The Slowpoke soon seems to decide on a course of action, and levels a stare at the Chespin before lifting him into the air with psychic power and banging him around, first against the jutting plastic left by Firethorn's Dig, then in wider and wider circles against the buildings. Mercuria's mouth curves into nearly a smirk as she lifts the struggling Von Chosais high in the air and withdraws her telekinetic influence all at once. The Chespin hits the ground just as the SWAT team, resigned to Main Plaza's inevitable fate of destruction, fires a few times in Mercuria's direction.

I liek Squirtles (ooO)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
*Health*: 89%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Displeased by the rough welcome.
*Used*: (switched in)
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 17% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo>
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 96%
*Currently*: Still staring blankly into space. Her eyes are wider, maybe?
*Used*: Psychic
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

Action Notes
-Dazel didn't specify which way they wanted Psychic to be used. Because it would influence the results, I rolled for it, and got the tossing-around kind, making the SWAT team fire at Mercuria.



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 18 - 1 (burn) = 17
33 - 4 (U-turn) = 29
Von Chosais: 100 - 11 (Psychic) = 89
100 = 100
Mercuria: 100 - 13 (U-turn) - 5 (BFGs) = 82
100 - 4 (Psychic) = 96


ILS commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

just as I was about to post my commands, my internet farted. >:( Y'all are getting shortened commands.

Giga Drain for health, then Leech Seed. Body Slam right after, but if you can't get close use Energy Ball. If Mercuria is out of reach or unhittable (bar Substitute), Bulk Up.

*Giga Drain/Bulk Up~Leech Seed/Bulk Up~Body Slam/Energy Ball/Bulk Up*


----------



## kyeugh

You can take a single giga drain, so kick off with a yawn.  Next, protect.  For your final action, use dream eater, unless yawn failed for some reason, in which case use flamethrower.

*Yawn ~ protect ~ dream eater / flamethrower*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (ooO)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
*Health*: 89%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Displeased by the rough welcome.
*Commands*: Giga Drain / Bulk Up ~ Leech Seed / Bulk Up ~ Body Slam / Energy Ball / Bulk Up
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 17% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo>
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 96%
*Currently*: Still staring blankly into space. Her eyes are wider, maybe?
*Commands*: Yawn ~ Protect ~ Dream Eater / Flamethrower
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

*Round 10*​
Eager to get payback for Mercuria's attack, Von Chosais focuses on increasing his natural potential to perceive life. The city around him slowly disappears, replaced with glowing orbs of life-force in a field of black. Von Chosais sees the trainers, referee, and SWAT team members, as well as his teammate Cuckoo in I liek Squirtles's Poke Ball, as a vibrant green, while his opponents Mercuria and Boris are a little fainter but still in good health. The incapacitated Firethorn, safe in his Poke Ball, is a nearly invisible dull olive, while Fisticuffs's aura is barely there but getting brighter every second as his restorative abilities take hold—but Von Chosais is getting distracted, and his opportunity to attack will pass if he doesn't do anything soon. The green dots and void of black fade away, but Mercuria's aura remains as Von Chosais gives it a mental pull, forcing it towards him. Mercuria paws at her skin and squeals in annoyance as green spheres of her energy detach themselves and fly towards Von Chosais, who absorbs them into his own life-force.

But that won't do at all. Mercuria knows she won't be able to withstand too many attacks like that, but thankfully she's got a solution to that problem. Waddling slowly towards her opponent, the Slowpoke opens her mouth wide and makes eye contact with Von Chosais, implanting the smallest suggestion of sleep. Her job done, Mercuria just needs to wait for the idea to take hold. The Slowpoke lies down, then waves her stubby forelegs back and forth in the air to create a shimmering dome that expands to surround her. But Von Chosais doesn't look like he's too sleepy yet; to seal the deal, Mercuria yawns once more and blinks blearily a few times.

It's not long before Von Chosais stifles his own yawn, eyes wide. Damn, but he's tired! That attack took a lot more out of him than he thought. A glance in Mercuria's direction shows she's put up a shield, so no one's going to mind if he just takes a nap, will they? Maybe there's time for one more move. Knowing that the life-sapping seed he was planning to throw at Mercuria would just bounce right off the dome she's prepared, Von Chosais takes a deep breath and jabs a few times at an imaginary enemy to get himself battle-ready. The Chespin relaxes as the Fighting energy he summoned to pump himself up gives him a sudden growth spurt, but he simply can't resist the now overwhelming desire to sleep… And soon he's out cold, snoring peacefully on the plastic pavement.

Mercuria smirks as her opponent continues to sleep, a perfect target for her to practice her Dream Eating technique. She extends her telekinetic influence and shoves herself into Von Chosais's unguarded mind; in the real world, the Chespin shifts and snorts at the intrusion, but doesn't wake. Inside his dream, a surreal landscape expands temptingly in every direction, but Mercuria has done this enough times that she knows she can't afford to lose herself here. Purposefully pushing past alien brambles and bizarre fruit-shrubs, the Slowpoke soon finds Von Chosais's dream version of himself cheering on his teammates in a peaceful meadow as they attack dummies shaped strangely like Slowpokes. Mercuria takes a moment to roll her eyes in exasperation before tightening her psychic hold on the landscape and then _twisting_. Soon, the dream begins to deform: the trees and grass morphing into nightmarish phantoms, the dummies becoming leering monsters that overpower Von Chosais's teammates before turning on him. Before the dream becomes too unstable, Mercuria retreats back into Main Plaza, where a pink aura is feeding from the Chespin towards her in an eerie echo of his earlier Giga Drain. As the referee lowers her flags to end the round, Von Chosais cries out and pounds at the ground, but still he doesn't awaken…

I liek Squirtles (ooO)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 95%
*Currently*: Snorfling in his sleep. Asleep (moderate: 4 or fewer actions remaining). +1 Attack, +1 Defense.
*Used*: Giga Drain ~ Bulk Up ~ (asleep)
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 22% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo>
*Health*: 76%
*Energy*: 86%
*Currently*: Licking her lips. That dream was pretty good!
*Used*: Yawn ~ Protect ~ Dream Eater
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 17 + 5 (Regenerator) = 22
29 = 29
Von Chosais: 89 + 6 (Giga Drain) - 12 (Dream Eater) = 83
100 - 3 (Giga Drain) - 2 (Bulk Up) = 95
Mercuria: 82 - 12 (Giga Drain) + 6 (Dream Eater) = 76
96 - 4 (Yawn) - 2 (Protect) - 4 (Dream Eater) = 86


Dazel commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Pretty sure Dazel's up next, not me.


----------



## Keldeo

Yep, I'm dumb. Corrected.


----------



## kyeugh

DAMN YOUR FLAWLESS OBSERVATION SKILLS.

Well, I guess we'll be using dream eater until he wakes up, in which case, flamethrower, I guess.  Use protect the first time he tries to use a super-effective move, but not after that.

*Dream eater / flamethrower / protect* x3


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Snorfling. That's funny. 

I guess Sleep Talk and Snore are our only options right now. Let's cross our fingers and hope for flinch hax!

If you somehow manage to wake up, use Leech Seed on the second action and Vine Whip on the third to use up his Protect. If it's already been used up (if you can even notice), Giga Drain in its place.

*Sleep Talk~Snore/Leech Seed~Sleep Talk/Vine Whip/Giga Drain*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (ooO)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 95%
*Currently*: Snorfling in his sleep. Asleep (moderate: 4 or fewer actions remaining). +1 Attack, +1 Defense.
*Commands*: Sleep Talk ~ Snore / Leech Seed ~ Sleep Talk / Vine Whip / Giga Drain
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 22% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
*Health*: 76%
*Energy*: 86%
*Currently*: Licking her lips. That dream was pretty good!
*Commands*: Dream Eater / Flamethrower / Protect ~ Dream Eater / Flamethrower / Protect ~ Dream Eater / Flamethrower / Protect
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

*Round 11*​
Somehow conscious of the round's beginning, Von Chosais murmurs the words to an arcane ritual, used in olden days to animate the unconscious. The Chespin's body begins to glow with a soft white light as he stands up with the jerky motions of a sleepwalker, eyes still closed. Suddenly, he stops muttering, the ritual complete, and the white aura turns a sparking amber and seeps into one of his arms. Von Chosais sways slowly in the direction of his unnerved opponent and draws his fist back before tripping over himself, his energy-laced hand shooting forward as he careens towards Mercuria. The Slowpoke, now intimidated as well as confused, winces as the Chespin falls onto her head with a crack of Fighting energy, but once Mercuria extricates herself, Von Chosais falls to the pavement as if nothing has happened, still sound asleep. A full minute goes by as Mercuria stares warily at Von Chosais, wondering whether he's going to make another move like that.

Now confident he won't retaliate, Mercuria focuses before glowing faintly pink as she infiltrates her opponent's mind again. This time, his dream takes place in a bustling city not unlike the one they're in right now; Von Chosais is taking a peaceful walk with some of his teammates and a dream version of his trainer. Once she's pinpointed Von Chosais's location, the Slowpoke pulls down and away on the cobblestones underneath him. The dream-Chespin falls into a bottomless black abyss, while Mercuria exits the dream, chunk of sidewalk in hand. Satisfied with her work so far, Mercuria chews absently on the pinkish dream-concrete, enjoying the nourishing feeling it gives her.

But then Von Chosais rolls over until he faces directly towards her. Mercuria pauses mid-chew, unnerved. Could he stop that? It's scary. In response, the Chespin mumbles again in his sleep, this time very loudly and reminiscently of what people who have never heard real pigs imagine a honking pig to sound like, and Mercuria winces as the sound pierces her ears and echoes through her skull—but she doesn't lose focus, charging headlong into Von Chosais's head. The Chespin is still falling through the hole she made in his cityscape, and Mercuria tears a piece out of the dot of light above him to join her scrumptious bit of sidewalk. At this pace, she thinks, he'll provide her a three-course meal with dessert; but alas, it was not to be. Jolting awake with a start, Von Chosais goes through the unnerving sensation of falling onto something solid that was already underneath him. He takes a few seconds to orient himself to the surroundings before turning on Mercuria with a low snarl. He'll get her back for that…

Waving his arms about in a suitably dramatic fashion, Von Chosais conjures thorny vines made purely of glowing green energy and lashes out at the Slowpoke, but right before the vines hit her, they appear to shatter on impact. Von Chosais is both weirded out and frightened—what was that?! (Mercuria tries not to show how much it took out of her to block those hits so quickly; the more frightened her opponent is, the better.)

I liek Squirtles (ooO)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 79%
*Currently*: Ready for some payback, but a little unsure of himself. +1 Attack, +1 Defense.
*Used*: Sleep Talk (Focus Punch) ~ Snore ~ Vine Whip (blocked)
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 27% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 73%
*Currently*: Wondering how exactly Von Chosais did the punchy thing.
*Used*: Dream Eater ~ Dream Eater ~ Protect
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-Movement order: Von Chosais (38) > Mercuria (15).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

Action Notes
-So I totally forgot that Mercuria's King's Rock existed and am retconning that into the previous round's stats. Normally this would make a big difference because potential flinches, but since she's slower than Von Chosais, this affects nothing that's already happened, and didn't affect anything this round. Sorry about that!!
-I added a minimal (2%) energy cost for the use of Sleep Talk itself, in addition to Focus Punch's normal energy cost.
-Von Chosais woke up after the second action.
-I will probably prioritize the tournament battle I'm reffing over this one if both have unreffed commands up at the same time, since the tourney has a shorter DQ time… If you feel inconvenienced by this, feel free to ask for an e-ref.



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 22 + 5 (Regenerator) = 27
29 = 29
Von Chosais: 83 - 12 (Dream Eater) - 12 (Dream Eater) = 59
95 - 11 (Sleep Talk [Focus Punch]) - 4 (Snore) - 1 (Vine Whip) = 79
Mercuria: 76 - 10 (Sleep Talk [Focus Punch]) + 6 (Dream Eater) - 5 (Snore) + 6 (Dream Eater) = 73
86 - 4 (Dream Eater) - 4 (Dream Eater) - 5 (Protect) = 73


ILS (actually) commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Alright, you woke up!
Let's see now...

I think it would be best if you could Taunt Mercuria, hmm? If that was bounced back, follow up with Endeavor. If the Taunt went through, I want a Sunny Day up, and after a Solar Beam. If it didn't, substitute this last command with an Energy Ball.

If she protects during any turn (after you Taunt), Bulk Up. If the Taunt failed because of Protect, push it back an action.

*Taunt/Bulk Up~Endeavor/Sunny Day/Taunt~Solar Beam/Energy Ball/Taunt*


----------



## kyeugh

Slow reffings are all right with me; it's up to ILS to decide whether he wants an emergency referee or not.

Start with a *magic coat* to throw that taunt back, then a *protect* to guard against that endeavour.  Finish off with a *flamethrower*; I hate to just take that energy ball, and I'm afraid it'll cost us, but I'm not sure what else there is to do at this 

*Magic coat ~ protect ~ endeavour*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (ooO)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 79%
*Currently*: Ready for some payback, but a little unsure of himself. +1 Attack, +1 Defense.
*Commands*: Taunt / Bulk Up ~ Endeavor / Sunny Day / Taunt / Bulk Up ~ Solar Beam / Energy Ball / Taunt / Bulk Up
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 27% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 73%
*Currently*: Wondering how exactly Von Chosais did the punchy thing.
*Commands*: Magic Coat ~ Protect ~ Flamethrower
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

*Round 12*​
Besides the occasional blink, Mercuria hasn't moved at all when Von Chosais moves to perform his first move. If she were any other species, the Chespin would find this odd and perhaps examine the area for signs of foul play or trickery, but as it is, he rolls with it, ignoring the pinkish mirror-like dome around Mercuria that he can see another Chespin in. The Chespin is slightly off, pink and slightly distorted in places, like it's his own reflection or something, and it gets bigger as he walks towards the shield. That's just weird.

Imbuing his words with a little Dark power, Von Chosais makes eye contact with Mercuria and yells, "Your battling style is super-wimpy!" The Slowpoke's eyes flick over to him, but she shows no signs of reacting. Suddenly, the Chespin in the shield shouts "Your battling style is super-wimpy!" at him. How rude! Determined to avail his rival of this, Von Chosais yells "You're rude!" A few seconds pass, and then the Chespin yells "You're rude!" What a copycat! 

"Your _face_ is rude!" screams Von Chosais.

"_Your_ face is rude!" screams the Chespin.

"Oh yeah? Well, your face's _face_ is rude!"

"_OH YEAH_?! Well, _your_ face's face is rude!"

Now utterly infuriated, Von Chosais charges at Mercuria, ready to give that tree-rat a piece of his mind. He gives an inarticulate yell and sprints with alacrity and determination straight into—a transparent wall, not dissimilar to the pink, glittery shield from before. The incensed Chespin backs off and glowers at Mercuria, who only smirks back. So it was all a trick, eh? Well, he'll be tricking _her_ once she lets down that shield, and…

Von Chosais is struck with a sudden realization. Was he supposed to have used Bulk Up just then, since she was protecting herself? And what is he supposed to do now? The Chespin remembers he's only supposed to use Solar Beam if _something_ happens but default to Energy Ball if she does… something _else_. Well, the Taunt didn't fail, so he doesn't need to do that—or does he? Seeing that her opponent is stuck in a quandary, Mercuria laughs at him to make him turn her way before spitting a concentrated jet of flame into his face. Now completely puzzled, Von Chosais ineffectually tries to bat it away before snarling at Mercuria and marching over to get some payback. But he's stopped by a shrill whistle from the referee: the round has already ended, and he's too late. Von Chosais huffs and walks back to his own side of the field, steaming.

I liek Squirtles (ooO)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 68%
*Currently*: Still hungry for the payback Mercuria so clearly deserves. +1 Attack, +1 Defense. Taunted (1 more action).
*Used*: Taunt (bounced) ~ Endeavor (blocked) ~ nothing
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 32% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 56%
*Currently*: Laughing.
*Used*: Magic Coat ~ Protect ~ Flamethrower
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

Action Notes
-As detailed here, I would have asked ILS whether he wanted to adjust his commands because Von Chosais was being commanded with four commands in the paragraph, but three in the command string. However, because Dazel already commanded, ILS wouldn't be able to change his commands anyway, so I gave Von Chosais a 1/3 chance of doing nothing and a 1/6 chance of performing each of the moves on the two ambiguous actions. He used Endeavor on the second action and nothing on the third.



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 27 + 5 (Regenerator) = 32
29 = 29
Von Chosais: 59 - 13 (Flamethrower) = 46
79 - 4 (Taunt) - 7 (Endeavor) = 68
Mercuria: 73 = 73
73 - 3 (Magic Coat) - 9 (Protect) - 5 (Flamethrower) = 56


Dazel commands next.


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for Dazel. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## kyeugh

Ah, whoops, my bad!

You're doing pretty well for a pokémon at a disadvantage, Mercuria.  Start us out this round with a *yawn*.  Follow up with *flamethrower*, and finish up with a *dream eater*.  On the second and third actions, if Von Chosais tries for a super-effective move, throw up a *protect*, but only do that once.  If yawn doesn't come into effect by the third action for some reason, replace dream eater with another *flamethrower*.

*Yawn ~ flamethrower / protect ~ dream eater / flamethrower / protect*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

To block that Yawn, use Taunt. Shield yourself from that Flamethrower. Wait after that Flamethower hits, and use Endeavor.

*Taunt~Protect~Endeavor (wait)*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (ooO)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
Health: 46%
Energy: 68%
Currently: Still hungry for the payback Mercuria so clearly deserves. +1 Attack, +1 Defense. Taunted (1 more action).
Commands: Taunt ~ Protect ~ Endeavor
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 32% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
Health: 73%
Energy: 56%
Currently: Laughing.
Commands: Yawn ~ Flamethrower / Protect ~ Dream Eater / Flamethrower / Protect
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

*Round 13*​
Still fuming over Mercuria's insults, Von Chosais decides to let his fists show her how he feels. There's no time for silly insults right now—a real 'mon fights with his HEART! The Chespin charges at the Slowpoke and punches her face in with his bare hands, ignoring that his own thorns dig into him in his wild charge and that many of his blows are off-centered and ineffectual in his rage. Finally, Von Chosais calms down and steps back, but while Mercuria's sporting a few bruises, most of them are minor, and the Chespin's own hands are crisscrossed with lash marks from his spines. Realization dawns on him suddenly—oh, that trickster! And the Slowpoke just _yawns_ and stares dopily at him, eyes glowing a faint pink as she implants the suggestion of sleep again.

Von Chosais stifles a yawn of his own and feels himself getting a little woozy, but snaps back to full alertness immediately. This must be the same trick she tried before. He focuses on staying awake and smirks a little to himself: he'll show her repeating the same tricks over and over is a mistake! With a sudden exhale, the Chespin forces energy outwards, forming a protective bubble around himself, but soon Von Chosais can feel himself losing consciousness quickly. It doesn't help that his dome drains his energy as the Slowpoke sends another billowing torrent of fire his way, either, but at least the plume of flames is being absorbed by the shield and not hitting him… right? Well, he wouldn't mind a nap anyway, as long as it's short…

Mercuria smiles grimly to herself. Von Chosais is out like a light in front of her and his shield went with him, so it's time to get to work. This time she doesn't bother with inserting herself into his dream. Like a puppeteer making a marionette twitch this way or that, the Slowpoke locates the Chespin's mental self and pulls gently on a small part, savoring the pink orbs of energy that detach from the aura around him and float towards her. Von Chosais moans and shifts, which is troublesome; Mercuria had hoped that he would stay under for longer, but it doesn't look like her Yawn worked as well as she'd thought. As the referee lowers her flags, the SWAT team fidgets nervously once more. It's been many rounds since the arena was last damaged, but they're not very comfortable with this sort of mental attack.

I liek Squirtles (ooO)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
Health: 31%
Energy: 58%
Currently: Zzzz… arghzzzzz…. +1 Attack, +1 Defense. Asleep (mild: 2 or fewer actions remaining).
Used: Struggle ~ Protect ~ (asleep)
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 37% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
Health: 73%
Energy: 43%
Currently: Feeling pretty great.
Used: Yawn ~ Flamethrower (blocked) ~ Dream Eater
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

Action Notes
-Von Chosais being Taunted prevented him from Taunting on the first action, so he used Struggle.
-The effectiveness of Yawn decreased because Mercuria had already used it, so the sleep started at moderate.
-Trying a new format with less bold. Can you still tell what's going on?



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 32 + 5 (Regenerator) = 37
29 = 29
Von Chosais: 46 - 3 (Struggle) - 12 (Dream Eater) = 31
68 - 3 (Struggle) - 7 (Protect) = 58
Mercuria: 73 - 6 (Struggle) + 6 (Dream Eater) = 73
56 - 4 (Yawn) - 5 (Flamethrower) - 4 (Dream Eater) = 43


ILS commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Welp.

Sleep Talk the first action. After that, Sleep Talk if you're still asleep and Endeavor if  you wake up. End this with Energy Ball (use this if there's a sub up). If she protects against the Endeavor (or you weren't able to use it last action), use it next action and Chill in its place.

*Sleep Talk~Sleep Talk/Endeavor~Energy Ball/Endeavor/Chill*


----------



## kyeugh

GODDAMN IT.  I never even saw that you posted here, my mistake.

What I wouldn't give for torment right now.  Well, I guess we'll start things out with a *trick room* so that we can start moving first; follow up with a *protect* if Von Chosais uses endeavor, and a *dream eater* if he's still asleep.  If you used protect last turn, finish off with a *disable*; otherwise, use *protect* this turn to guard against the endeavor.

*Trick room ~ protect / dream eater ~ disable / protect*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (ooO)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
Health: 31%
Energy: 58%
Currently: Zzzz… arghzzzzz…. +1 Attack, +1 Defense. Asleep (mild: 2 or fewer actions remaining).
Commands: Sleep Talk ~ Sleep Talk / Endeavor / Chill ~ Energy Ball / Endeavor / Chill
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 37% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
Health: 73%
Energy: 43%
Currently: Feeling pretty great.
Commands: Trick Room ~ Protect / Dream Eater ~ Disable / Protect
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has come to a standstill in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

*Round 14*​
The referee waves her flags to start the next round, and nothing happens. Mercuria stares at her opponent, motionless. Still asleep, Von Chosais makes a faint snorting noise. Mercuria continues to stare at her opponent, motionless; a drop of drool makes its way out of the left corner of her mouth and dribbles down her chin, forming a tiny puddle on the Lego-pavement beneath her. Von Chosais makes a louder snorting noise and then shifts onto his back. Mercuria blinks once, then purses her lips and delicately lifts one foreleg to wipe her chin thoroughly before settling back to her original position and continuing to stare at her opponent, motionless. 

And then Von Chosais mumbles something and rolls over in his sleep—or would, if rolling over was rolling _up_. Glowing golden tendrils shoot from his body to the clouds and beyond. Now upright, Von Chosais opens his eyes, revealing a harsh yellow light where the pupils should be. His right arm is already flickering with a golden aura, and he continues to murmur, but though Mercuria leans towards him, she isn't close enough to hear the words. Energy-filled arm passive at his side for now but growing brighter and larger by the second, Von Chosais wobbles on his feet and slowly approaches his opponent. The strings above glide easily back and forth, but their controller's gait is uneven and unsteady. Mercuria cranes her neck to listen to Von Chosais as he continues to mutter his spell over and over, _yu du na so gi pe ru_, _yu du na so gi pe ru_. 

Intimidated by the strange words, Mercuria takes a slow step back as the Chespin draws near. Von Chosais stops in front of the Slowpoke, and but for the eerie light now pouring from his very skin and the mysterious chanting she'd think he was conscious. Even now, his strange aura is changing from yellow to orange and orange to red as the golden strands above him snap and dissipate one by one. The glow around his arm, now a shiny crimson, flickers and transforms into claws as large as the thorns on his head. _Yu du na so gi pe ru_, _yu du na so gi pe ru_, repeats Von Chosais, each time louder than the previous one. Finally, entire body glowing a vivid red, the Chespin bellows the sacred words to the sky: _YU DU NA SO GI PE RU_, _YU DU NA SO GI PE—_

The aura around him sparks white and leaps forwards, dispossessing his body in an instant, transforming into a raging dragon even as Von Chosais collapses backwards into his fitful sleep once more. The energy lizard separates into two and snaps and bites and claws at Mercuria, leaving many shallow cuts on both of her sides that grow deeper as the Dragon energy imbued in its very being eats away at the wounds. Finally, damage done and summoner unconscious once more, the dragon reforms into a whirling serpent and leaps into the sky before bursting into a shower of tiny pinkish sparks that rain down harmlessly over the city. 

But Mercuria misses the light show, having closed her eyes to focus on warping the space around her. A steadily-growing patch of ground has taken on a pinkish sheen and expands until the Slowpoke's influence extends throughout the entire city. Inhaling deeply, Mercuria takes hold of the area and folds her mental model of it over onto itself, then flips the entire thing over with an exhale. Everything careens dangerously, rolling in waves as if an earthquake is running through the area, before righting itself—but no, everything is wrong. The clocks in the uninhabited buildings around the battle run backwards, the unaccustomed SWAT team startles as their limbs contort strangely, and Mercuria simply smiles.

Looking over at Von Chosais but not liking the tiny amount of trepidation she feels about him still, the Slowpoke can see that the Chespin is close to waking. Even a small tug on his mind will bring him back to consciousness, preventing any further displays of that kind—and isn't her specialty tugs on mons' minds? Cackling with glee, Mercuria bounds forwards (right, she can _do that_ now!) and deals the Chespin a psychic slap. He jolts awake just in time to see Mercuria feasting on a pinkish artifact from his dream. So she must be why he feels so exhausted—those weren't power naps at all! 

Trying to avoid the telltale pink distortions pockmarking the area that interfere with his movement, Von Chosais utters what is in his opinion an absolutely epic battle cry, then leaps onto Mercuria. The Slowpoke winces as Von Chosais's thorns, teeth, and claws dig into her already-damaged skin, but after a while the pain seems to disappear even though her assailant continues to punch and bite. Finally, she manages to fling him off with a well-timed shake of the head, then sets up a transparent shield to ward off any further attacks. Von Chosais forms a sphere made of Grass energy and fires it at her anyway, but the dome absorbs the hit easily. As the referee lowers her flags to end the round, the battlers are both panting from the effort of executing their attacks but still determined to win.

I liek Squirtles (ooO)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
Health: 19%
Energy: 18%
Currently: Determined to bring Mercuria down.
Used: Sleep Talk (Dual Chop) ~ Endeavor ~ Energy Ball (blocked)
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 42% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
Health: 49% (capped)
Energy: 28%
Currently: Tired.
Used: Trick Room ~ Dream Eater ~ Protect
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-A Trick Room envelops the city (4 more actions).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has dropped in intensity, now only a mere few embers in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

Action Notes
-...Rereading this, I kind of got carried away with Sleep Talk's description, whoops.
-Von Chosais woke up after Mercuria used Dream Eater on him (but before the end of the action, so he used Endeavor). Because of this, Mercuria's commands for the third action were somewhat ambiguous, but I had her use Protect because she had no other option for the situation. As a result, Von Chosais used Energy Ball because his commands specifically stated to Chill only if the Endeavor was protected against, so none of his conditionals were fulfilled.
-Mercuria hit the cap on the second action.
-Von Chosais's Bulk Up boosts faded after the second action.



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 37 + 5 (Regenerator) = 42
29 = 29
Von Chosais: 31 - 12 (Dream Eater) = 19
58 - 6 (Sleep Talk [Dual Chop]) - 30 (Endeavor) - 4 (Energy Ball) = 18
Mercuria: 73 + 6 (Dream Eater) - 10 (Sleep Talk [Dual Chop]) - 30 (Endeavor) = 49 (capped)
43 - 4 (Trick Room) - 4 (Dream Eater) - 7 (Protect) = 28


Dazel commands next.


----------



## kyeugh

Goddamn it, I think I'm yet to respond on time.

Well, that was a pretty good round, despite the endeavour!  We're probably going to take a lot of flack this round, so let's try to dish out a bunch as well.  *Flamethrower* ahoy!  As usual, throw up a *protect* the first time Von Chosais tries a grass-type move; you'll have to take the rest after that.  Not an incredibly complex set of commands, but we'll have to make do.

*Flamethrower / protect* x3


----------



## Keldeo

Late DQ warning for I liek Squirtles. You have 24 hours from this post to command.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

A grass type move isn't necessarily a super effective grass type move, so let's abuse that loophole! :3

Start off with a Worry Seed. After that, Wood Hammer all the way. It's been an honor, Von Chosais. (o_o)7

*Worry Seed~Wood Hammer~Wood Hammer*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (ooO)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
Health: 19%
Energy: 18%
Currently: Determined to bring Mercuria down.
Commands: Worry Seed ~ Wood Hammer ~ Wood Hammer
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 42% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
Health: 49% (capped)
Energy: 28%
Currently: Tired.
Commands: Trick Room ~ Dream Eater ~ Protect
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-A Trick Room envelops the city (4 more actions).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has dropped in intensity, now only a mere few embers in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

*Round 15*​
When the referee lowers her flags, Mercuria narrows her eyes, studying her opponent as he flails around and tries to regain his bearings in the Trick Room. Once he's certain that he'll be able to execute his next attack, Von Chosais gathers a tiny ball of Grass energy in one paw and shapes it to resemble a kidney bean before tossing it at the Slowpoke. But Mercuria sees the projectile coming, and throws up a shield just in time for the seed to bounce harmlessly off and take root in the pavement. She shudders; good thing that isn't happening to _her_. Determined to prevent any further parasites of that kind, Mercuria breathes out another plume of fire at the Chespin, who winces as the flames scorch his chest and arms but soon recovers, more determined than ever. It doesn't look like he'll be able to take another one of those attacks, so why not go out with a bang? 

Von Chosais takes a deep breath before summoning all his remaining energy with a desperate screech-shriek-snarl. The aura of leaves whirls around in midair, unsure of what form to take, before obeying its creator's instructions: _maximum destruction_. Gnarled spine-covered vines and twisted, thorny shrubs made entirely of Grass energy sprout from midair to ravage both Von Chosais and his opponent with barbed swipes. Driven backwards by the lashing blows, Mercuria cries out but holds her ground as best she can, intent on seeing her opponent to the end; however, he isn't so lucky. After the last branch batters him into the ground and dissipates, the exhausted Von Chosais makes a valiant effort to pick himself up, but eventually collapses, completely worn out. After checking his status, the referee raises one flag to signify that the Chespin is unable to battle.

I liek Squirtles (ooX)

*Von Chosais* (m) <Bulletproof>
Health: *0*%
Energy: 10%
Currently: Fainted.
Used: Worry Seed (blocked) ~ Wood Hammer
 Cuckoo: 99% health / 88% energy / Taking a nap.
 Fisticuffs: 47% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
Health: 27%
Energy: 21%
Currently: Breathing heavily, but glad she won.
Used: Protect ~ Flamethrower
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-A Trick Room envelops the city (1 more action).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has dropped in intensity, now only a mere few embers in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

Action Notes
-Von Chosais fainted from Wood Hammer recoil on the second action.



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 42 + 5 (Regenerator) = 47
29 = 29
Von Chosais: 19 - 13 (Flamethrower) - 7 (Wood Hammer) = *0*
18 - 2 (Worry Seed) - 6 (Wood Hammer) = 10
Mercuria: 49 - 22 (Wood Hammer) = 27
28 - 2 (Protect) - 5 (Flamethrower) = 21


I liek Squirtles sends out and commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Wow, this has gone downhill...

I'll send out Cuckoo. Why not? 
You can't fall asleep, that's a plus. So let's give her a taste of her own medicine! 

Start off with a nice Hypnosis followed by eating her dreams for some energy (if that's even possible). If that Hypnosis is protected against, Chill the same turn and push the move back an action. If she double teams, Aerial Ace instead. If the next turn she uses Protect, Chill then. Finish with Return, if things have gone well, Frustration if they haven't, or an Aerial Ace if there are clones. 

*Hypnosis/Chill/Aerial Ace~Dream Eater/Hypnosis/Chill~Return/Frustration/Aerial Ace*


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for Dazel. You have 24 hours to post commands.


----------



## kyeugh

Let us begin with a *magic coat*.  Next, use *dream eater*; if Cuckoo is still awake this turn, I'm not sure what will happen (presumably struggle, yes?), but if that's the case, use ice beam instead.  Rinse and repeat.

*Magic coat ~ dream eater / ice beam x2*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles quickly recalls the defeated Von Chosais before glancing over at the Pokemon his opponent still has in reserve. The trainer soon chooses Cuckoo's Poke Ball and sends out the Hoothoot in a flash of white light, but the Pokemon collapses onto the pavement, apparently asleep. Curiosity aroused by the strange new arrival, Mercuria plods over and taps him gently with one foot, upon which the awakened Cuckoo leaps upward with a deafening _HOOT_ and flaps into the air, ready to battle.

I liek Squirtles (Oox)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
Health: 99%
Energy: 88%
Currently: Bleary.
Commands: Hypnosis/Chill/Aerial Ace ~ Dream Eater/Hypnosis/Chill ~ Return/Frustration/Aerial Ace
 Fisticuffs: 47% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
Health: 27%
Energy: 21%
Currently: Breathing heavily, but glad she won.
Commands: Magic Coat ~ Dream Eater/Ice Beam ~ Dream Eater/Ice Beam
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-A Trick Room envelops the city (1 more action).
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has dropped in intensity, now only a mere few embers in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

*Round 16*​
Once he's gained his bearings in the twisted space, Cuckoo purses his beak at the Slowpoke's rudeness. She poked him when he was clearly sleeping! The only possible way he can avenge this gross display of uncouthness is, then, to put _her_ to sleep. Or something. On the topic of Mercuria, she looks like she's doing something, but he can't really figure out what: a slick sheet of pink light is barricading her completely from the outside world. But Cuckoo can tell it's not a Protect shield, so he ignores this train of thought and ruminates more on his opponent's utter rudeness. 

The Hoothoot lifts his chin smugly and opens his eyes as widely as he can, emitting a beam of mesmerizing red energy as he flutters towards his opponent and she glances over. But when he makes eye contact with Mercuria, trying to force the suggestion of sleep into her mind, his vision goes black and all he can see is his own red light, reflected all around, making _him_ drowsy… wait, no! This isn't how it's supposed to _go!_ (insert rhyming guitar riff here.) He already had a nap in his Poke _Ball_, and he's not gonna take this _fall, y'all!_ Clenching his wings, Cuckoo forces his eyes shut with a hiss, blocking out the hypnotic glow and staunchly ignoring the afterimages dancing behind his eyelids until he's sure the mental assault is over. Opening his eyes, he finds Mercuria sitting placidly there just as she had before, the mirrorlike dome surrounding her and the distortion of space all around them simply gone. 

So that was what happened, eh. Well, he'll be paying her back for that, with a Dream Eater!! She looks pretty tired, too, so maybe this one will end her. The Hoothoot chuckles wickedly and opens his mind's eye to the unconscious Pokemon in his vicinity, finding two: Dazel's Firethorn and… his own fallen teammate, Von Chosais? Cuckoo realizes with a start that Mercuria isn't asleep, she blocked his attack somehow—but before he can pull out of his trance he's blasted out of it by a spiraling jet of pure frost that hits him straight in the forehead. He tumbles out of the air, clutching at his eyes, and manages to think the words _brain freeze_ before he conks his head on the side of a Lego stud. 

Now it's Mercuria's turn to chuckle: she's two for two in blocking her opponent's attacks and one for one in landing her own, and even though she's in much worse shape, birdbrain over there's rubbing his head with a wing. Sheepishly! Only sheep get to be sheepish, and he's an _owl_. Confident she has this one in the bag, the Slowpoke begins to glow off-white again, forming a light blue sphere of pure cold in her open mouth, but she doesn't notice Cuckoo slowly flapping into the air, glaring daggers at her. The frustrated Hoothoot takes a deep breath, steels himself, and plunges down straight at Mercuria, wings tucked in. 

Fueled by his anger at her deception and his failures, the Hoothoot claws at her with energy-sharpened talons, beats at her already scarred skin with his wings and beak, and all the while screams shrill and loud right in her face; preparation disrupted by the ambush, Mercuria can only grit her teeth and take the attack. The Slowpoke is pushed backwards along the pavement even through she tries to stand her ground, but soon her opponent's blows fade in intensity and she's able to focus well enough to gather howling winds and winter sleet in a tiny sphere of energy—before releasing them in all their might, forcing one massive blast into her opponent's open beak at close range. Blown into the air again, Cuckoo howls as the ice crystals dig into his skin and the gales buffet him backwards and away, while Mercuria sags below him with exhaustion, completely worn out by her various attacks. As the referee lowers her flags, the SWAT team starts forward before realizing the attack probably won't do anything to the buildings and backing off... for now.

I liek Squirtles (Oox)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
Health: 73%
Energy: 81%
Currently: Feeling a little better.
Used: Hypnosis (bounced) ~ Dream Eater (failed) ~ Frustration
 Fisticuffs: 52% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
Health: 17%
Energy: 8%
Currently: Dead on her feet.
Used: Magic Coat ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has dropped in intensity, now only a mere few embers in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

Action Notes
-…And now I realize I've been describing Cuckoo as asleep for the past fifteen rounds when he has Insomnia. Oops.
-Trick Room wore off at the end of the first action.
-Cuckoo can't fall asleep because of his Insomnia, so the bounced Hypnosis did nothing.
-Cuckoo's commands didn't specifically cover the situation in action two, so he tried to use Dream Eater but failed (wasting 2% energy in the process.)
-Frustration's base damage was 8%.



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 47 + 5 (Regenerator) = 52
29 = 29
Cuckoo: 99 - 13 (Ice Beam) - 13 (Ice Beam) = 73
88 - 2 (Hypnosis) - 2 (Dream Eater [failed]) - 3 (Frustration) = 81
Mercuria: 27 - 10 (Frustration) = 17
21 - 3 (Magic Coat) - 5 (Ice Beam) - 5 (Ice Beam) = 8


Dazel commands next.


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for Dazel. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## kyeugh

oh shieeeet i forgot

Welp, looks like I'm fucked.  Opt for a few more ice beams; if Cuckoo uses hypnosis again, magic coat it.  If Cuckoo is asleep, use dream eater for health.

*Ice beam / magic coat / dream eater (health)* x3


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Protect against that first Ice Beam. Quickly follow up by Flying away from Mercuria to be out of range, and then come back down, full force!

*Protect~Fly (up and down)*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (Oox)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
Health: 73%
Energy: 81%
Currently: Feeling a little better.
Commands: Protect ~ Fly (up and down)
 Fisticuffs: 52% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxO)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
Health: 17%
Energy: 8%
Currently: Dead on her feet.
Commands: Ice Beam / Magic Coat / Dream Eater (health) x3
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has dropped in intensity, now only a mere few embers in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

*Round 17*​
When the flags come down, Cuckoo and Mercuria do nothing but stare at each other; eventually the Hoothoot begins to move his wings in a strange pattern, tracing an invisible circle in the air, but Mercuria still sits there, gazing into space. The sun is high over the plaza, and one of the SWAT team members takes out a portable cooler and offers iced water to his thirsty comrades. Mercuria snaps out of her daze and wanders over, curious. The Slowpoke tries to open a bottle herself with limited success, and finally just wiggles her stubby toes around, picking up mostly cold water and thin shards of ice. She backs off soon, frustrated, and wraps her tail around the cooler's handle, firmly ignoring the shocked yells and shouts of the SWAT team members. 

Roaring to the heavens, Mercuria bullrushes Cuckoo, flicking her tail once she approaches to fling the cooler's contents at her opponent—but the ice packs and water bottles bounce harmlessly off the nearly-transparent shield the Hoothoot has erected. Cuckoo lets down the dome, smirking at the futility of Mercuria's attacks, but then realizes the Slowpoke is retrieving the thrown projectiles, carrying two or three bottles at a time in her mouth to reload her improvised catapult. Before she can fill up the cooler again, he lifts off in a vague panic, flying higher and higher until even the buildings are below him, the Pokemon and people no more than colored dots moving around on a gray plain. Keeping his eyes trained on the action as he flaps to maintain his altitude, Cuckoo can make out I liek Squirtles and Dazel standing by at the edge of the plaza, the SWAT team members… swarming Mercuria? Interested, the Hoothoot tucks in his wings and soars downwards, a nimbus of Flying energy surrounding him for a few seconds as he eases into a comfortable plummet. But he flutters into a gentle landing on the Lego pavement too late for his built-up momentum to have any impact: Cuckoo's arrived just in time to see Mercuria lying unconscious in a pool of water, where the SWAT team members' half-empty bottles had hit her.

I liek Squirtles (Oox)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
Health: 73%
Energy: 67%
Currently: Hooting his victory to the skies.
Used: Protect ~ Fly (one action)
 Fisticuffs: 57% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (oxX)

*Mercuria* (f) <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
Health: 6%
Energy: *0*%
Currently: Fainted.
Used: Ice Beam (blocked) ~ Ice Beam (missed)
 Boris: 83% health / 89% energy / Grateful for the rest.

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has dropped in intensity, now only a mere few embers in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

Action Notes
-Sorry for the wait! I will try to get future rounds in sooner.
-Since Cuckoo was commanded to Fly down as well in the second action, he did so even though Mercuria had already energy-fainted from her second Ice Beam.



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 52 + 5 (Regenerator) = 57
29 = 29
Cuckoo: 73 = 73
81 - 7 (Protect) - 7 (Fly) = 67
Mercuria: 17 - 11 (Fly) = 6
8 - 5 (Ice Beam) - 5 (Ice Beam) = *0*


Since Dazel only has Boris left, we can skip sending out, so ILS commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Good job, Cuckoo! Now, let's see how we can deal with Boris, hmm?

First thing's first, that Hail has got to go. Start off with a Sunny Day. Steel Wing for some nice damage, and then end with a Zen Headbutt. 

If Boris Protects, Mimic (this only goes for the second and third turns). If he tries statusing or Encoring you, Magic Coat. 

*Sunny Day/Magic Coat~Steel Wing/Mimic/Magic Coat~Zen Headbutt/Mimic/Magic Coat*


----------



## kyeugh

Sunny day suits us just fine, I should think.  Take this turn to use *rock polish*, such that we now outspeed Cuckoo.  One would think that a fairly realistically-proportioned, quadruped dinosaur would outspeed a fat bird on one leg with impossibly small wings from the get-go, but hey.  Who are we to question game freak.  That steel wing is going to hurt a whole lot, so let's *protect* against it.  We can take the zen headbutt, however, so let's dish out some damage of our own by waiting until Cuckoo hits us, then following with an *avalanche*.  This battle is basically over for me, but damn if I won't write long, unnecessary paragraphs directed at an imaginary dinosaur until the very end.

*Rock polish ~ protect ~ avalanche*


----------



## Keldeo

With Mercuria fainted, Dazel has no choice but to send out the Pokemon that they'd started the battle with, and Boris appears in a white flash, eager to do battle again. Cuckoo sighs at the appearance of his nemesis as storm clouds begin to gather overhead, and the Amaura glances around for a few seconds to gain his bearings. As the skies to which Cuckoo has been loyally hooting his victory begin to pelt hailstones upon Pokemon and trainer alike, Boris settles into an offensive position and faces off against his irate opponent, more than ready to begin the match.

I liek Squirtles (Oox)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
Health: 73%
Energy: 67%
Currently: Hooting his victory to the skies.
Commands: Sunny Day/Magic Coat ~ Steel Wing/Mimic/Magic Coat ~ Zen Headbutt/Mimic/Magic Coat
 Fisticuffs: 57% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 83%
Energy: 89%
Currently: Sure he's going to crush him. Less sure which pronoun's referring to whom.
Commands: Rock Polish ~ Protect ~ Avalanche

Field Notes
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has dropped in intensity, now only a mere few embers in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 7.

*Round 18*​
The trainers retreat to under a small overhang, while the less agile Cuckoo is summarily bonked on the beak by a particularly large hunk of ice. He brushes it off and frowns disapprovingly. No, this storm won't do at all—but perhaps… Recalling the first few rounds of the battle, when he'd faced Boris before, the Hoothoot wonders if his opponent would fall for the same trick again. He glances over at the Amaura, who seems to be scratching at the jewel on his side with one foot. Boris will never see it coming! Cuckoo spreads his wings and gives a mighty cry, and a white burst of heat washes over the plaza. The clouds above them move away as quickly as the hail begun earlier, replaced by a clear sky and swelteringly bright sun, and Cuckoo grins. _Take that, foul weather!_

Across the street, though, Boris grimaces at the heat and removal (_again!_) of _his_ hail. Sighing, he dutifully continues to scrub at his skin, polishing the gems and grinding away the rougher parts of his claws until each step sends him skidding easily over the ground. Giddy, the Amaura skates around for a while, leaving spiraling tracks in the Lego pavement, but he soon settles down. Preparing to put up an energy shield, Boris buckles down, hunching his neck and setting his feet into a more defensive position. Cuckoo flies forwards to give the white dome a halfhearted slap, but it barely budges at his blow and he can see that more attacks will be useless. Hmm, what was he supposed to do in this situation again? Right, he's been commanded to copy an attack Boris had used… but which one? True to his name, the Hoothoot lets out two confused hoots before flapping back to his side of the plaza, dejected at his lack of progress this time around. 

Boris drops his shield, relieved that it didn't have to take an actual attack, and readies his next move. Despite the intense sunlight, the arena's temperature suddenly drops a few degrees, and a light blue aura appears around Boris. He screws up his face, focusing, and the glow begins to swirl with tiny shards of ice that rapidly build up energy and size. The Amaura turns towards his opponent with a smile and waits placidly for Cuckoo's move as the hailstones shimmer and grow around him. But the Hoothoot sees none of this because he's closed his eyes to contemplate on the battle in preparation for his own attack. Sparks of pink Psychic energy begin to flutter around his head, seeming to grow brighter and stronger the longer he meditates, but Boris becomes bored of the wait and considers just hurling his attack at Cuckoo without any more dawdling. 

Soon, though, the Hoothoot takes a deep breath and opens his eyes. With a fearsome battle cry, he spreads his wings and charges straight at Boris, paying no heed to the jagged rocks hovering above him. The two battlers collide in a flash, and the energies they had built up fight for control above them even as the Pokemon are flung away. Boris's icy blue wars with the light pink aura of Cuckoo's zen calm, but with the advantage of a direct attack, the Hoothoot's aura quickly wins. Cheered by the small victory, Cuckoo stands and bears down on Boris, who's still dazed from the impact, supplementing his rush with the power of another full-force blow. 

The Amaura shrieks as the energy sears into his body; even though he has no particular susceptibility to Psychic attacks, it appears that he's grown complacent from the time in his Poke Ball. But when he recovers, his normally cheerful face is contorted with rage. In unison, the hailstones floating all around the plaza swivel to face Cuckoo, pointing their sharpest edges towards him. The Hoothoot adopts a _who, me?_ expression, but it does nothing to deter the swarm of icy boulders hurtling towards him. Cuckoo shrieks almost as loudly as Boris had as the icicles tear into his preciously unruffled feathers. His attempts to bat the rocks away have little effect, and the Hoothoot soon resigns himself to staying put and withstanding the assault, until the barrage finally stops and he's left buried in a heap of hail. It's small consolation to Cuckoo that the SWAT team soon opens fire on Boris for the property damage caused by some of the less-well-aimed rocks, and the round ends with both Pokemon at least a little angry at each other.

I liek Squirtles (Oox)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
Health: 46%
Energy: 47%
Currently: Shading his glare with a wing.
Used: Sunny Day ~ nothing ~ Zen Headbutt
 Fisticuffs: 62% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 66%
Energy: 80%
Currently: Smirking. +2 Speed.
Used: Rock Polish ~ Protect ~ Avalanche

Field Notes
-Movement order: Boris (73) > Cuckoo (50).
-The sun is shining brightly (6 more actions.)
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has dropped in intensity, now only a mere few embers in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. It is covered in icy rocks.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

Action Notes
-Both Zen Headbutt and Avalanche were critical hits (and they also both rolled the same number, a 4.)
-Since Cuckoo wasn't told what to Mimic, he just didn't do anything that action.
-I think it would be pretty hard to use Avalanche without also damaging the arena, so Boris took some fire for that.



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 57 + 5 (Regenerator) = 62
29 = 29
Cuckoo: 73 - 27 (Avalanche) = 46
67 - 5 (Sunny Day) - 5 (Zen Headbutt) = 47
Boris: 83 - 12 (Zen Headbutt) - 5 (BFGs) = 71
89 - 1 (Rock Polish) - 2 (Protect) - 6 (Avalanche) = 80


Dazel commands next.


----------



## kyeugh

Agh, I forgot about the SWAT team.  Which is odd, seeing as it's... kind of the most notable part of the arena.  Oh well.

*Ice beam*, ho!  Fire off a few of those, and *mirror coat* anything reflectable.  If Cuckoo takes a turn to raise his stats or chill, go ahead and use *calm mind*.

*Ice beam / mirror coat / calm mind* x3


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Okay, let's see!

Chill and then Psych Up to get those coolio stats. If you can wait until Boris uses the second Calm Mind (since you technically are boosting your stats), do so; however, it's perfectly fine if you don't.

Steel Wing to cap of the round.

*Chill~Psych Up~Steel Wing*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (Oox)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
Health: 46%
Energy: 47%
Currently: Shading his glare with a wing.
Commands: Chill ~ Psych Up ~ Steel Wing
 Fisticuffs: 62% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 66%
Energy: 80%
Currently: Smirking. +2 Speed.
Commands: Calm Mind / Ice Beam / Mirror Coat x3

Field Notes
-Movement order: Boris (73) > Cuckoo (50).
-The sun is shining brightly (6 more actions.)
-The bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded.
-Farther away, many buildings have been damaged or destroyed from the hail.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. A conflagration has consumed most of the nearby grass and has dropped in intensity, now only a mere few embers in front of the bank.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. It is covered in icy rocks.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

*Round 19*​
Upon hearing his first commands, Cuckoo tries to hold both his trainer and his opponent in a split glare, but soon grimaces and uncrosses his eyes at the resulting headache. Muttering, the Hoothoot looks around for a good perch, soon spying a plastic stud that's far back enough to be undamaged by Firethorn's earlier attacks. As Cuckoo shuffles into a comfortable position on the Lego and shuts his eyes, his body starts to glow, off-white waves of energy coursing over his wounds every few seconds and replenishing his will to fight. He relaxes into the healing aura with a smile and focuses on doing absolutely nothing while the Chill takes effect. Boris gives the resting Hoothoot a quizzical glance, wondering whether it's some sort of trap or he should proceed with the plan. When Cuckoo continues to just sit there, seemingly in a trance, the Amaura nods to himself and closes his own eyes. 

With the hail gone and neither Pokemon making much noise, the plaza is almost silent, and Boris is easily able to withdraw into his mind, blocking out the distractions of the outside world with deep, even breaths. He lets his thoughts wander for a while, picturing a small pond with steep cliffs behind and rustling grasses all around. A soft breeze looses one dull green leaf from a twisted tree by the water's edge; it drifts slowly downwards before floating to rest on the pond's surface. Tiny waves ripple in every direction, and everything is at peace. There are no obnoxious humans or newfangled machines here, only Amaura and Relicanth and Tyrunt just like in the old days... Boris catches himself daydreaming, frowns, and adjusts his focus, devising wild plans for the most outrageous edge-cases in the battle ahead and formulating ideas about everything from countering Cuckoo's strategy to the most efficient way for him to aim his next attack. 

Even that's too broad for his immediate purposes, though. He reins his thoughts back in and cracks his eyes open, blinking hastily to adjust to the light. Relaxation finished, Cuckoo has his eerily red gaze fixed on his opponent but otherwise doesn't look like he's going to make any moves soon. Boris shrugs, shuts his eye again, and starts to leech Psychic energy seemingly from thin air to further refine his schemes. Head glowing pink from the buildup of power, he settles back down, but a sudden mental intrusion shatters his concentration: his opponent's scanning through his mind, pawing clumsily through Boris's thoughts to transfer a copy of his hard-earned focus and ground-down scales to himself. The Hoothoot squeals as a spray of feathers peels off his wings in an emulation of the Rock Polish technique, but he quickly regains his composure, aided by a similar aura to the one radiating around Boris's head. 

The battlers' whirls of pink energy wink out at the same moment. Cuckoo capitalizes on his opponent's simultaneous anger and confusion to rush forward, left wing shimmering with a thin layer of steadily lengthening metal, and deal Boris a flashy one-two slash. The Amaura shrieks as Cuckoo's attack carves a deep gash into his side, while the Hoothoot hoots in triumph and uses the remaining energy to reinforce his feathers as the rest of his steel coating retracts and fades. Boris glares at him and begins to gather power to retaliate, forming a huge blue ball of crackling energy in front of him. Cuckoo doesn't flap away, a little giddy from his successful attack, and he's caught unawares when Boris sends a twisting bolt of frost spiraling in his direction, burning through his energy sphere in seconds. Cuckoo shouts and flails at the point of impact, the shards of metal now scattered amongst his feathers providing little defense against the sheer cold searing into his chest.

But though Boris's attack is potent, his energy store gives Cuckoo the focus to come back to himself, ignore the excruciating pain, and flee as quickly as his tiny talons can carry him, skittering sideways along the Lego pavement to a safer location. Boris notices his opponent's retreat too late and struggles to correct his aim; the force of the attack already pushes his stubby legs back, and the Amaura is forced to cut off the attack. Sulking but still mostly satisfied, Cuckoo takes shelter behind a fallen tree across the plaza, and Boris raises his head, proud he got a good hit in on his opponent but wary of what's going to happen next.

I liek Squirtles (Oox)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
Health: 33%
Energy: 47%
Currently: Tiring, but confident about his chances. +1 Defense, +2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense, +2 Speed.
Used: Chill ~ Psych Up ~ Steel Wing
 Fisticuffs: 67% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 57%
Energy: 72%
Currently: A little daunted by Cuckoo's resistance to his attacks. +2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense, +2 Speed.
Used: Calm Mind ~ Calm Mind ~ Ice Beam

Field Notes
-Movement order: Cuckoo (80) > Boris (73).
-The sun is shining brightly (3 more actions.)
-Due to the hail, the bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded, and many buildings further away have been damaged or destroyed.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. The conflagration that consumed most of the nearby grass has faded away despite the intense sunlight.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. It is covered in icy rocks.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

Action Notes
-Because Cuckoo was explicitly commanded to wait and Boris was only implicitly told to do so, Cuckoo's delayed Psych Up was successful.
-Steel Wing raised Cuckoo's Defense.



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 62 + 5 (Regenerator) = 67
Cuckoo: 46 - 13 (Ice Beam) = 33
47 + 10 (Chill) - 6 (Psych Up) - 4 (Steel Wing) = 47
Boris: 71 - 14 (Steel Wing) = 57
80 - 2 (Calm Mind) - 2 (Calm Mind) - 4 (Ice Beam) = 72


ILS commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

All right, Cuckoo! Let's go out with a bang!

Start off by making as many Double Team clones as you can. After that, Heat Wave should come in handy. Finish with Shadow Ball. 

If Boris is protecting or otherwise unhittable during Heat Wave or Shadow Ball (bar Substitute), Chill.

*Double Team (max clones)~Heat Wave/Chill~Shadow Ball/Chill*


----------



## kyeugh

nope

Start off with a Haise *haze*, but be sure to do so after Cuckoo uses double team; one Cuckoo is hard enough to deal with, we don't need five of them running around.  Next action, use *mirror coat* after being hit by heat wave to throw some of that damage back.  However, if you aren't hit, simply use *icy wind* to clear out the smog and hopefully deal some damage to Cuckoo.  If you didn't use it last action, use *icy wind* now.  Otherwise, use *ice beam*.

*Haze ~ mirror coat / icy wind ~ icy wind / ice beam*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (Oox)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
Health: 33%
Energy: 47%
Currently: Tiring, but confident about his chances. +1 Defense, +2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense, +2 Speed.
Commands: Double Team (max) ~ Heat Wave / Chill ~ Shadow Ball / Chill
 Fisticuffs: 67% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 57%
Energy: 72%
Currently: A little daunted by Cuckoo's resistance to his attacks. +2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense, +2 Speed.
Commands: Haze ~ Mirror Coat / Icy Wind ~ Icy Wind / Ice Beam

Field Notes
-Movement order: Cuckoo (80) > Boris (73).
-The sun is shining brightly (3 more actions.)
-Due to the hail, the bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded, and many buildings further away have been damaged or destroyed.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. The conflagration that consumed most of the nearby grass has faded away despite the intense sunlight.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. It is covered in icy rocks.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

*Round 20*​
Confident with his progress, Cuckoo clambers onto the stud in front of him, takes a mock bow, and dashes sideways, hop-step-leaping into the air. Boris glances suspiciously at him, wondering what his opponent's up to, but relaxes once he realizes the Hoothoot isn't coming for him. Once airborne, Cuckoo tumbles a few times before taking wing, supplementing his normal flight speed with a burst of Normal energy. His form begins to blur as he accelerates to speeds faster than Boris's eyes can track, leaving six identical afterimages behind him in a ring around the stud he'd taken off from. The seven Hoothoot continue to speed in a circle before slowing as quickly as he'd (they'd?) sped up earlier, coming to a perch on the pavement, and bowing again. 

Boris rolls his eyes. Can't this owl take a hint? He takes a few seconds to gather energy, preparing to disperse all of the clones: seven birds with one stone, or rather one fog attack. The Amaura opens his mouth wide, glowing briefly with a whitish-blue aura, and spews out a thick cloud of cold mist that spreads to blanket the immediate area almost immediately. Across the plaza, Cuckoo chirps in dismay as his six clones fade in intensity, their color washing out, and tendrils of Boris's fog start to break through the afterimages. The Hoothoot grimaces at a clone bisected in a particularly awkward place and quickly vanishes the illusions, silently cursing his opponent. He shivers as the mist presses disconcertingly against his body, eating away at the iron imbued in his feathers and irritating the parts scraped away by the Rock Polish, and his frantic fluttering doesn't do anything to help him. The calmness he'd copied from Boris long gone, Cuckoo reverts to his old strategy—hit 'em fast, hit 'em hard. Twittering quietly, he begins to gather solar energy in a pulsing red ball between his short wings, the heat sending the fog in his immediate vicinity into a whirl. Even though he's managed to clear out some of the haze, Cuckoo can't manage to pinpoint Boris and is forced to fire his attack blindly. 

The orb rockets into the mist, leaving behind a flickering trail of fire. Boris sees it coming, but he's slow to react and the attack easily hits him—but not before passing through the translucent pink bubble he's been pouring energy into. The Fire energy spreads across the Amaura's shield like ink until the barrier completely blocks view of him, glowing with an ominously crimson light. Across the plaza, Cuckoo pumps a wing in the air, but soon backs off warily as he spots the red sphere looming in the distance. With a yell from Boris the shield breaks, loosing a towering wave of Fire energy much larger than Cuckoo's measly fireball. Both Pokemon duck (Boris more out of reflex than any credible threat) as the flames surge forward and reach Cuckoo, who screeches in pain as the reflected version of his own attack sears into his feathers. The Hoothoot screws his eyes shut and tries to focus on something other than the _burning_ sensation, all too familiar from late-night training sessions with Cave Canem and Api Lahir. 

Finally the mirrored wave fizzles out, and Cuckoo visibly wilts, both physically and mentally exhausted. He scrunches up his eyes and tries to summon malevolent spirits to power his next attack, but just can't muster the negativity required for the task. Both Pokemon are completely still for a few seconds, and then Boris exhales a gust of freezing air that sweeps forward, clearing out much of the haze still in its way. The wind reaches Cuckoo and swirls around him a few times before fading; the Hoothoot shivers and shrinks into himself more as heavy droplets of frost gather on his wings. As the referee lowers her flags, Boris takes a few hesitant steps away, unsure whether he's done very much damage at all, while Cuckoo gazes despondently at his ice-encrusted feet, dreading the next round.

I liek Squirtles (Oox)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
Health: 3% (capped)
Energy: 31%
Currently: Cowering. -1 Speed.
Used: Double Team (6 clones) ~ Heat Wave ~ Shadow Ball (missed)
 Fisticuffs: 72% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 46%
Energy: 55%
Currently: Confident he's gained the upper hand.
Used: Haze ~ Mirror Coat ~ Icy Wind

Field Notes
-Movement order: Boris (43) > Cuckoo (35).
-A haze blankets the arena (1 more action.)
-Due to the hail, the bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded, and many buildings further away have been damaged or destroyed.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. The conflagration that consumed most of the nearby grass has faded away despite the intense sunlight.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. It is covered in icy rocks.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

Action Notes
-Double Team made 6 clones, which Haze destroyed. Icy Wind was too weak to dissipate the Haze fully but it did take off one of the actions of its effect.
-Cuckoo hit the cap on the third action. Icy Wind's Speed drop wasn't prevented by Haze because it only removes stat modifiers upon being used.
-Shadow Ball missed (it actually rolled a 100) due to the Haze.
-The strong sunlight faded after the last action.



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 67 + 5 (Regenerator) = 72
Cuckoo: 33 - 22 (Mirror Coat) - 10 (Icy Wind) = 3
47 - 6 (Double Team) - 5 (Heat Wave) - 5 (Shadow Ball) = 31
Boris: 57 - 11 (Heat Wave) = 46
72 - 3 (Haze) - 11 (Mirror Coat) -  3 (Icy Wind) = 55


Dazel commands next.


----------



## kyeugh

All right.  Ice beams again, I guess.  Damn it, Boris, you're hard not to spam with.  Use mirror coat on anything reflectable.  The first time Cuckoo uses chill or an otherwise buffing move, use hail.

*Ice beam / mirror coat / hail* x3


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Boris must be really concentrated on what you're doing with so many conditionals. 

Start with Hypnosis. If that fails, you're KO'd. After that, two Dream Eaters (health) are in order.

*Hypnosis~Dream Eater (health) x2*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (Oox)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
Health: 3%
Energy: 31%
Currently: Cowering. -1 Speed.
Commands: Hypnosis ~ Dream Eater (health) x2
 Fisticuffs: 72% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 46%
Energy: 55%
Currently: Confident he's gained the upper hand.
Commands: Ice Beam / Mirror Coat / Hail x3

Field Notes
-Movement order: Boris (43) > Cuckoo (35).
-A haze blankets the arena (1 more action.)
-Due to the hail, the bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded, and many buildings further away have been damaged or destroyed.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. The conflagration that consumed most of the nearby grass has faded away despite the intense sunlight.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. It is covered in icy rocks.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

*Round 21*​
As soon as the flags come down, Boris opens his mouth and forms a small orb of light-blue energy, identical to the ones he's charged up before. He squints, trying to see through the fog still blanketing the plaza, and sees a vague, slightly reddish spherical shape huddling on top of a stub—and there's nothing that _that_ could be but Cuckoo. Smiling awkwardly around the energy sphere, the Amaura shuts his eyes for a second, then unleashes a piercing jet of frost straight towards the mystery sphere, which squawks loudly upon being hit and then slumps over. Boris narrows his eyes, watching for a bait-and-switch attack, but nothing comes, and once the haze clears away it becomes clear that Cuckoo's been knocked out.

I liek Squirtles (Xox)

*Cuckoo* (m) <Insomnia>
Health: *0*%
Energy: 29%
Currently: Out cold.
Used: Hypnosis (missed)
 Fisticuffs: 77% health / 29% energy / Happy to be out of there. Regenerator active (5% recovery/round). Burned (severe).

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 46%
Energy: 51%
Currently: Excited.
Used: Ice Beam

Field Notes
-Movement order: Boris (43) stands alone.
-Due to the hail, the bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded, and many buildings further away have been damaged or destroyed.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. The conflagration that consumed most of the nearby grass has faded away.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. It is covered in icy rocks.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

Action Notes
-The haze dissipated after Boris's action.
-I screwed up and Cuckoo was supposed to move before Boris since the latter was implicitly instructed to wait, but Hypnosis' roll was high enough that it missed. The only change is that Cuckoo loses 2% energy.
-edit: also for personal reference here's a KO count in the battle so far: Cuckoo 1, Fisticuffs 1, Von Chosais 0, Boris 1, Firethorn 0, Mercuria 1



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 72 + 5 (Regenerator) = 77
Cuckoo: 3 - 16 (Ice Beam) = *0*
31 - 2 (Hypnosis) = 29
Boris: 46 = 46
55 - 4 (Ice Beam) = 51


Since ILS only has Fisticuffs left we can skip sending out. ILS commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Do a 10% Sub; if he Protects at any time, Chill. Then, Drain Punch twice for energy. 

*10% Sub~Drain Punch (energy)/Chill x2*


----------



## kyeugh

Okay, I have this super devious strategy and I have no idea if it'll work but I want to try it.  Wait for Fisticuffs to use substitute, and then match it with an _encore_.  PERPETUAL SUBSTITUTES.  I AM GOD

All right but really.  After that you should have some wiggle room so follow up with *reflect* and then a *zen headbutt*.  If, for whatever reason, Fisticuffs is not not locked into substitute, just switch to *outage*because you aren't going to survive the round.

*Encore ~ reflect / outrage ~ zen headbutt ~ outrage*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles wastes no time in deciding on his next Pokemon, tossing out his only remaining Poke Ball to reveal an annoyed, but healthier, Fisticuffs. His burn's persisted, though, and the Mienfoo winces at the twinge in his shoulder before facing off against his opponent… only to realize that it's Boris, the Amaura who so rudely head-butted him that one time. Rude.

I liek Squirtles (xOx)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
Health: 77%
Energy: 29%
Currently: _Ugh, you again?_ Burned (severe: 4% damage/round, -3% damage to physical attacks.)
Commands: Substitute (10) ~ Drain Punch (energy) / Chill x2

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 46%
Energy: 40%
Currently: Excited.
Commands: Encore ~ Reflect / Outrage ~ Zen Headbutt / Outrage

Field Notes
-Movement order: Fisticuffs (65) > Boris (43).
-Due to the hail, the bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded, and many buildings further away have been damaged or destroyed.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. The conflagration that consumed most of the nearby grass has faded away despite the intense sunlight.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. It is covered in icy rocks.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

*Round 22*​
Fisticuffs perks up a little when he hears his trainer's commands for the round. Finally, a chance to show off his awesome art skills! He makes a show of hacking and coughing, one paw flying to his mouth and the other flailing at his side, as he discreetly charges his real maneuver (more like maneuv-art! Heehee.) The Mienfoo glows white for a second and then spits out an amorphous glob of amber Fighting energy around as tall as he is, dealing it a flurry of punches to transform it into what is, in his opinion, a true masterwork of art that should be lauded by all—an identical figure to himself, the great. He pats off his hands and gazes lovingly at his true masterwork of art, which… wait, the paws are _asymmetrical!_ That's completely unacceptable. Fisticuffs soon fixes this horrifying mistake and begins again to gaze admiringly at his true masterwork of art. Truly, it should be lauded by all! 

Across the plaza, Boris glances quizzically at his opponent's doppelganger before shrugging and continuing on with his own trainer's plan. "Hey, uh, Fisticuffs?" he begins, a little hesitantly, and then pauses, wondering if Fisticuffs's Substitute is going to protect its creator. Resolving not to lose his train of thought like that again, he continues, "Yeah, you. Fisticuffs. I, uh, I really like that Substitute thing you've got going there. Really great, you know, aesthetic and all that, the whole… effervescence of the color scheme, you know?" Wait, what does "effervescence" mean? Kite said it once and Boris likes the sound, but maybe he should stick to something he knows… "Er, it's a true masterwork of art?" _Yes, because that totally sounded sincere—wait, is he nodding?_ "It, uh, should be lauded by all?" _Good,_ he thinks, as Fisticuffs keeps nodding.

Since he can't think of anything more to say, Boris nods too, plastering a goofy grin on his face and hoping the feigned enthusiasm proves contagious. Fisticuffs seems to concur, nodding enthusiastically back, but Boris is still unsure of what his opponent thinks. He keeps nodding enthusiastically in lieu of having hands with which to keep clapping enthusiastically, and takes a second to recall his commands. Plan of action decided, the Amaura begins to glow a deep, shimmering violet, ripples of Psychic energy washing over his body to fortify his scales. He grins confidently and walks forwards a few steps, happily noting the _pings_ and _dinks_ from his new shields' contact with the plastic pavement, and smiles at Fisticuffs.

The Mienfoo ponders for another moment and then, thankfully, seems to concur with Boris's continued cheer, spitting up another energy ball, but he furrows his brow in dismay when his original creation simply absorbs the new glob with a _glorp_, creating a large lump in its neck area that makes it slump over a little. Frowning, Fisticuffs starts to form another sphere of white light between his paws, flinching a little as it briefly comes into contact with the burn across his chest. Boris backs off a little, wary of a long-distance attack now that he has a shield against close-ranged attacks, but his opponent's only shaping the energy into a firm, thin rod. Fisticuffs stands back dramatically before practically leaping onto his creation, using his wire of energy to pare down his doll's edges, round its sharpest parts, and lop off the ugly blob still sticking out of its neck and shoulders, which drops to the pavement with an unceremonious _squorch_. Looking a little disgusted, the Mienfoo sweeps the gob of energy away with one foot and moves frenziedly back to work: working as if hurried by some unseen clock, he defines facial features by poking the stick into select parts of the substitute's "head" and refines the details he hadn't gotten to work on before in a matter of about a minute. Once he's satisfied with his progress, Fisticuffs grins and dissipates his tool, stepping back to admire his now-extremely lifelike doll. 

Meanwhile, Boris feels like his face's frozen in the perpetual grin; he bends over to poke his face with one shielded leg, wincing at the shock of numbness. He mentally shifts gears back to the battle and considers the consequences of what he's about to do, but feels a little unsure—after he moves, his opponent might be able to see through his ruse, maybe? After a few more moments of thought, though, the Amaura shrugs and starts to prepare his attack. Even if Fisticuffs's spent a lot of time on the thing, well, it's just a substitute. Boris's frills start to glow the same color as his Reflect, and sparks of pink pop out of thin air to orbit lazily around his head as the Amaura closes his eyes to concentrate. Fisticuffs is blindsided when his opponent comes barreling from across the plaza, surrounded by an eerie glow. But his magnificent masterwork substitute, faithful to the last, takes a running leap into the path of Boris's attack, and _explodes_. Tiny blobs of Fighting and Normal energy fly in all directions, Boris overshoots his original target by a fair margin and skids to a halt along the pavement, and Fisticuffs is left to gaze, shocked, at the sizzling corpse of his Substitute.

I liek Squirtles (xOx)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
Health: 63%
Energy: 24%
Currently: Saluting his fallen masterpiece. He can always create another later! Encored (Substitute, 1 more action.) Burned (severe: 4% damage/round, -3% damage to physical attacks.)
Used: Substitute (10) ~ Substitute (failed) ~ Substitute (failed)

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 46%
Energy: 40%
Currently: Snickering to himself. Surrounded by a Reflect (4 more actions.)
Used: Encore ~ Reflect ~ Zen Headbutt

Field Notes
-Movement order: Fisticuffs (65) > Boris (43).
-Due to the hail, the bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded, and many buildings further away have been damaged or destroyed.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. The conflagration that consumed most of the nearby grass has faded away.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. The surrounding area is wet to the touch.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

Action Notes
-Sorry for the lateness and quality of writing, I've been really busy lately.
-Both uses of Substitute failed because Fisticuffs already had one.
-KOs: Cuckoo 1, Fisticuffs 1, Von Chosais 0, Boris 1, Firethorn 0, Mercuria 1



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 77 - 10 (Substitute) - 4 (burn) = 63
29 - 5 (Substitute) = 24
Boris: 46 = 46
51 - 4 (Encore) - 1 (Reflect) - 5 (Zen Headbutt) - 1 (upkeep) = 40


Dazel commands next.


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for Nira. You have a little more than 24 hours to post commands.


----------



## kyeugh

Ah, i'm so sorry, guys.  *_* I've been off the ball with this battle.

Welp, let's put some *zen headbutts* out, i guess. *Mirror coat* whatever you can, and if he goes for a drain punch, *protect* (but only the first time).  This is where it goes to shit, right...?

*Zen headbutt / mirror coat / protect* x3


----------



## I liek Squirtles

So just... wait before doing your sub. Then, throw a weak Drain Punch (for energy) at Boris to activate the Protect, and then Drain Punch for energy.

*Sub (wait)~Drain Punch (weak, for energy)~Drain Punch (energy)*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (xOx)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
Health: 63%
Energy: 24%
Currently: Saluting his fallen masterpiece. He can always create another later! Encored (Substitute, 1 more action.) Burned (severe: 4% damage/round, -3% damage to physical attacks.)
Commands: Substitute (10, wait) ~ Drain Punch (weak, for energy) ~ Drain Punch (energy)

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 46%
Energy: 40%
Currently: Snickering to himself. Surrounded by a Reflect (4 more actions.)
Commands: Zen Headbutt / Mirror Coat / Protect x3

Field Notes
-Movement order: Fisticuffs (65) > Boris (43).
-Due to the hail, the bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded, and many buildings further away have been damaged or destroyed.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. The conflagration that consumed most of the nearby grass has faded away.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. The surrounding area is wet to the touch.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

*Round 23*​
As soon as the round starts, Fisticuffs rushes over to his creation's pulverization site, looking stricken. While the Mienfoo stares in sniffling horror at the orange-red mess, Boris hops from one foot to the other, laughs quietly to himself for a little, and then begins to tiptoe in a wide circle, aiming to ambush his opponent from behind. He can't quite keep the _click-clack_ of his feet on the plastic pavement, but Fisticuffs seems too busy hiccuping in anguish to notice so the Amaura closes his eyes to concentrate. As his head fins begin to sparkle with energy, he mentally pictures Fisticuffs's backside, which areas of it to hit for maximum damage or stunning effect, and lets himself revel in contingency planning. The thought pops into Boris's mind suddenly that the Mienfoo's going to turn and startle, and he almost releases his power buildup right then on instinct—but quickly he manages to restrain himself, open his eyes, and take a running leap towards his opponent before doing so. The two Pokemon collide in a flash of pink light that throws them away from each other, and when they land, Boris a few seconds after Fisticuffs, both of their heads still spark with Psychic energy. 

Boris quickly rolls to his feet, wary of a potential counterattack, but Fisticuffs stays where he is for a while longer, dazed from the blow. When he does get up, wincing a little at the familiar ache of his burns, he spares only a few seconds for the red goop still coagulating on the pavement behind him, before turning back to the battle. If he was only uncertain about his opponent's intentions before, the Mienfoo's definitely sure now that Boris doesn't really want him to keep making dolls for him—he's just going to destroy them in cold blood! But orders are orders and it might be wiser to keep the Amaura unaware of his strategic failure, so Fisticuffs grudgingly casts around for materials to create another replica. Eyeing the SWAT team cowering around the corner, he considers that it probably wouldn't be a good idea to kick up the ground and use that, and resigns himself to using the same methods he had before. Fisticuffs focuses for a second, siphoning his own vitality to form a sphere of raw life energy between his paws. The thing actually has a consistency like dough and he doesn't want to get too much on his fur, so he just pokes it a few times with one finger, wills the Substitute's magic to take hold, and quickly wipes the finger clean.

And indeed, Fisticuffs's own stratagem works like a charm: seeing his opponent's energy bubble glorpily metamorphose into a Mienfoo replica, Boris smirks and charges up for another bullrush. The Amaura backs up a few steps as a precaution and starts building up power, this time with his eyes open. But Boris doesn't have the time to find the familiar concentration before Fisticuffs switches from cooing over his doll to a full-on offensive maneuver in less than a second, faking to the right and then dashing to the left, one paw whirling with Fighting energy. Boris tenses and nearly panics for a split second but remembers his training; he quickly shifts the state of his energy buildup from a looser, diffused form to a compact shield. Fisticuffs's eyes widen as he sees the pinkish light morph into a thin screen. His already-weak punch has been slowed further by the space-warping bubble around his opponent, and the typing matchup looks grim if it really is repurposed Zen Headbutt energy. As it is, he stands no chance to strike through the repurposed energy, no matter how flimsy it looks, but if he improvises a little, withdraws the aura, maybe…

Boris flinches back as the screen shatters from pressure, easily avoiding Fisticuffs's lazy swing—but he doesn't manage to dodge the Mienfoo's other paw, which shoots out at him with no warning. The Amaura cries out as the jab hits him, sapping away his strength and willpower rather than hurting his physical body directly, but he manages to break the contact after a few seconds and prepares to improvise himself. Boris rears back before his opponent can flee, twists his neck around the other's, and stomps down hard to pin his wrists to the ground. As the two struggle Fisticuffs begins to grow short of breath, what with Boris's ridiculously bendy neck somehow in his way at all times, but his anatomy is better suited for a traditional grapple. Through a combination of punches to Boris's face and kicks to his underside the Mienfoo manages to wriggle out of the tangle and spring away once his feet are on solid ground—though not without a few bumps and scrapes for his effort.

I liek Squirtles (xOx)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
Health: 37%
Energy: 18%
Currently: Not so sure about the odds any more. Burned (severe: 4% damage/round, -3% damage to physical attacks.)
Used: Substitute (10, wait) ~ Drain Punch (weak, blocked) ~ Drain Punch (energy)

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 46%
Energy: 20%
Currently: Ready to finish his opponent, but more tired than he'd like. Surrounded by a Reflect (1 more action.)
Used: Zen Headbutt ~ Protect ~ Zen Headbutt

Field Notes
-Movement order: Fisticuffs (65) > Boris (43).
-Due to the hail, the bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded, and many buildings further away have been damaged or destroyed.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. The conflagration that consumed most of the nearby grass has faded away.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. The surrounding area is wet to the touch.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

Action Notes
-Fisticuffs moved after Boris on the first action because the former was explicitly commanded to wait but the latter was only implicitly told to.
-Fisticuffs's Encore wore off after the first action.
-Fisticuffs's "weak" Drain Punch had 40 base power and 2% base energy. (Boris's charging up of the Zen Headbutt was for flavor only, as he had to wait to see whether a conditional would be fulfilled or not.)
-KOs: Cuckoo 1, Fisticuffs 1, Von Chosais 0, Boris 1, Firethorn 0, Mercuria 1



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 63 - 12 (Zen Headbutt) - 10 (Substitute) - 4 (burn) = 37
24 - 5 (Substitute) - 1 (Drain Punch [weak]) - 3 (Drain Punch [energy]) + 3 (Drain Punch [energy]) = 18
Fisticuffs's substitute: 10 - 12 (Zen Headbutt) = *0*
Boris: 46 = 46
40 - 5 (Zen Headbutt) - 3 (Protect) - 5 (Zen Headbutt) - 7 (Drain Punch [energy]) = 20


ILS commands next.


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for ILS. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

If at any point Boris protects, Chill. If he tries using Swagger or Thunder Wave, Me First. Otherwise, Drain Punch for Energy x3

*Drain Punch (energy)/Chill/Me First x3*


----------



## kyeugh

*Small substitute* ahoy!  Then use *zen headbutt*.  If the substitute is gone on the last action, use *protect*, but otherwise, just keep using *zen headbutt*.

*Substitute (small) ~ zen headbutt ~ protect / zen headbutt*


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (xOx)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
Health: 37%
Energy: 18%
Currently: Not so sure about the odds any more. Burned (severe: 4% damage/round, -3% damage to physical attacks.)
Commands: Drain Punch (energy) / Chill / Me First x3

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 46%
Energy: 20%
Currently: Ready to finish his opponent, but more tired than he'd like. Surrounded by a Reflect (1 more action.)
Commands: Substitute (10) ~ Zen Headbutt ~ Protect / Zen Headbutt

Field Notes
-Movement order: Fisticuffs (65) > Boris (43).
-Due to the hail, the bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded, and many buildings further away have been damaged or destroyed.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. The conflagration that consumed most of the nearby grass has faded away.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. The surrounding area is wet to the touch.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

*Round 24*​
Fisticuffs looks over at his opponent a little suspiciously, checking to see if the Amaura's going to shock or taunt him so he knows how to retaliate. When Boris instead starts to shape a small off-white glob of energy between his front legs, Fisticuffs begins to edge forwards with his fists up, still on guard in case the white blob turns into a counterattack, but Boris seems to be making a lookalike of himself, adding a head, legs, and noodly neck to the blob with expert precision. Hey, copying his tricks is a low blow! Fisticuffs scowls and breaks suddenly into a run—but then seems to trip backwards, skidding feet-first for the last few inches towards his opponent like a baseball batter sliding into home. As he falls the Mienfoo suddenly looks alarmed, gaze slightly to the left of Boris's face, and one of his paws is up, as if to shield his eyes from the sun, but the sunlight isn't especially strong at the moment… 

Boris breaks from his blob-molding to glance quickly to where Fisticuffs is looking, only for the Mienfoo to smirk at the success of his stratagem, hiding a wince at the parts of his back that were rubbed raw by the accidental fall, and then aim a quick jab at him. Boris flinches back, momentarily forgetting the shields that would dampen the force of the blow, but his creation moves faster, darting in to take the hit. Fisticuffs is nearly too surprised to follow through with his punch and the attack almost fades, but he recovers his wits soon enough, knocks away the energy blob's protruding head and neck, and scoops up the remaining body parts for himself. The Mienfoo backs off as quickly as he can while burdened by the floppy stubs he'd scavenged from Boris's Substitute before converting them into an energy form that can revitalize him. 

The newly legless dinosaur-doll averts its eyes, but its creator isn't so unnerved; Boris sees his own opportunity to attack and charges at his opponent with no heed for safety, his doppelgänger alternately waddling and hopping behind him. He's barely had enough time to finish charging his attack before he takes the final few steps towards Fistcuffs to slam his head into him. The point of impact glows suddenly, and glimmering waves of pink sparkles ripple out over Fisticuffs' body, producing an irritatingly faint sensation of tickling mixed with sharp slivers of pain across everywhere they touch. The Mienfoo growls and pats at himself, twitching, until the feeling finally fades.

Boris has already moved away, but Fisticuffs notes with grim satisfaction that the protective shields covering his body are starting to pop, flicker, and fade, one by one, as the Amaura becomes fatigued and his concentration breaks. Once the armor guarding Boris's most vulnerable parts has disappeared, his opponent closes in, intending to deal the finishing blow, but doesn't register the wary presence of Boris's steadfast doll at the edge of his vision. Fisticuffs' energy-siphoning punch instead obliterates what's remaining of the creation. Its binding force drained away, the Amaura lookalike proceeds to explode into motes of grayish energy, too many to count, that shower down over the scene of its death. 

Boris looks on, a little bemused but not too sad—he didn't put _that_ much effort into making it—as the swirling specks turn amber all at once and shoot in towards his opponent, absorbing themselves into the Mienfoo's fur and body. Although Fisticuffs doesn't seem very revitalized at all, Boris's creation is still down, so what should he be doing? The Amaura frowns, recalls his commands, and concentrates for a few seconds before pouring enough Normal energy into the air around him to make him glow with a slightly white sheen. The energy wavers for a second before coalescing and solidifying into an opaque white done, conjuring a stronger, albeit shorter-lasting, protective cover. 

Seeing his opponent's all-encompassing shield, Fisticuffs seizes the opportunity to settle into a sitting position and just relax for a minute, taking himself through calming meditation exercises to reinvigorate himself. Soon, the Mienfoo feels completely untroubled and newly energized, with even the pain from his lingering burn reduced to a prickle at his side, but a sharp whistle from the referee shoots him back to the battle. With a few last deep breaths, he opens his eyes, grins at a fatigued-looking Boris, and readies to duke it out one last time with his opponent. 

I liek Squirtles (xOx)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
Health: 21%
Energy: 26%
Currently: Refreshed and wary. Burned (severe: 4% damage/round, -3% damage to physical attacks.)
Used: Drain Punch (energy) ~ Drain Punch (energy) ~ Chill

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 36%
Energy: 8%
Currently: Uncertain whether he can hold out much longer, but prepared to go out with a bang.
Used: Substitute (10) ~ Zen Headbutt ~ Protect

Field Notes
-Movement order: Fisticuffs (65) > Boris (43).
-Due to the hail, the bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded, and many buildings further away have been damaged or destroyed.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. The conflagration that consumed most of the nearby grass has faded away.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. The surrounding area is wet to the touch.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

Action Notes
-Sorry for the wait!! I'm on winter break right now, though, so the next round or two shouldn't be as late. Also, merry Christmas if you celebrate it, and have a good day in any case!
-Fisticuffs had to wait to see if Boris would use Swagger or Thunder Wave before moving, so he moved second on all three actions.
-Boris's Reflect wore off after the first action.
-Fisticuffs's second Drain Punch broke Boris's substitute.
-KOs: Cuckoo 1, Fisticuffs 1, Von Chosais 0, Boris 1, Firethorn 0, Mercuria 1



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 37 - 12 (Zen Headbutt) - 4 (burn) = 21
18 - 3 (Drain Punch [energy]) + 3 (Drain Punch [energy]) - 3 (Drain Punch [energy]) + 1 (Drain Punch [energy]) + 10 (Chill) = 26
Boris: 46 - 10 (Substitute) = 36
20 - 5 (Substitute) - 5 (Zen Headbutt) - 2 (Protect) = 8
Boris's Substitute: 10 - 7 (Drain Punch [energy]) - 15 (Drain Punch [energy]) = *0*


Nira commands next.


----------



## kyeugh

Ah, dear, it seems i'm in a bit of a pinch here...

Well, thanks to the damage cap, we can't faint as a result of health loss.  Let's *chill* out a bit.  If Fisticuffs tries a drain punch for health, throw up a *protect*.  Let's just try and stay kicking for this round, so that we can wrap up next round with an ultra-strategic comeback! :D

*Chill / protect* x3


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Taunt~Drain Punch (health)~Drain Punch (energy)*

Sorry for the short reply, on mobile.


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles (xOx)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
Health: 21%
Energy: 26%
Currently: Refreshed and wary. Burned (severe: 4% damage/round, -3% damage to physical attacks.)
Commands: Taunt ~ Drain Punch (health) ~ Drain Punch (energy)

Dazel (Oxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 36%
Energy: 8%
Currently: Uncertain whether he can hold out much longer, but prepared to go out with a bang.
Commands: Chill / Protect x3

Field Notes
-Movement order: Fisticuffs (65) > Boris (43).
-Due to the hail, the bank sign has been forcibly deprived of its supports and is now grounded, and many buildings further away have been damaged or destroyed.
-The roadway has been scorched and twisted by severe heat. The conflagration that consumed most of the nearby grass has faded away.
-The top half of a tree has fallen across the pedestrian crossing. The surrounding area is wet to the touch.
-There are two cracked holes in the ground connected by a gently sloping tunnel.
-Main Plaza destruction counter: 8.

*Round 25*​
Immediately as the referee starts the round, Fisticuffs clears his throat and starts screaming at the top of his lungs, trying to get his zoned-out opponent's attention. Boris glares and keeps trying to relax, but the Mienfoo doesn't stop; when he finally looks over, weary of the pointless shrieking, Fisticuffs starts to berate every aspect of Boris he can think of, from his weird types to his more passive fighting style and relatively short stature when compared to the trainers (the Mienfoo conveniently leaves out his own height from the comparison.) But the erratic nature of Fisticuffs's put-downs doesn't prevent them from angering Boris to the point that he can't even try to sit still, and he's definitely not down with being called "passive". Intent on showing Fisticuffs how active he can be, Boris barrels heedlessly towards his opponent and tosses his head wildly around to strike everywhere they can reach, not caring at all about how tired he's becoming or how his reckless headbutts are hurting Fisticuffs only a little more than they're injuring himself. The battlers grapple for a few moments, at a standstill, until Fisticuffs draws back his fist and punches his opponent squarely in the face. Boris staggers back, reeling as life-force bleeds away in a flurry of amber energy, and his opponent uses the opportunity to shove him off and leap away. 

Dimly, Boris remembers that he was supposed to throw up a shield to protect himself in case this happened, but he's too angry to care. Instead of relaxing, the Amaura redoubles his efforts to prove himself, throwing himself at his opponent and leveraging his greater weight to bear the Mienfoo to the ground, but his exhaustion rears its head and halts his attack midway through. Feeling as though his legs are becoming too heavy to lift and too frail to support him, Boris drags himself from Fisticuffs and shivers frantically in an attempt to clear his increasingly muddied thoughts. It's almost a relief when the Mienfoo approaches him for another life-draining strike and siphons away the last of his strength. Once Boris collapses, both trainers recall their Pokemon, and the referee raises one flag to indicate Nira's lack of remaining battlers and I liek Squirtles' resulting victory before handing out their respective prizes. The trainers shake each other's hands and then call a league Abra to teleport them out of the city, before its citizens get here and start complaining about the property damage. 

I liek Squirtles (xOx)

*Fisticuffs* (m) <Regenerator>
Health: 16%
Energy: 17%
Currently: Victorious!
Used: Taunt ~ Drain Punch (health) ~ Drain Punch (energy)

Dazel (Xxx)

*Boris* (m) <Snow Warning>
Health: 17%
Energy: *0*%
Currently: Out cold.
Used: Struggle ~ Struggle ~ (fainted)



Spoiler: calcs



Fisticuffs: 21 - 5 (Struggle) - 1 (burn) + 7 (Drain Punch [health]) - 5 (Struggle) - 1 (burn) = 16
26 - 4 (Taunt) - 3 (Drain Punch [health]) - 3 (Drain Punch [energy]) + 1 (Drain Punch [energy]) = 17
Boris: 36 - 2 (Struggle) - 15 (Drain Punch [health]) - 2 (Struggle) = 17
8 - 3 (Struggle) - 3 (Struggle) - 15 (Drain Punch [energy]) = *0*


And that's all! ILS gets $24 for winning, I get $15, and Nira gets $12. Fisticuffs gets 3 exp/happiness for his 2 KOs; Cuckoo, Mercuria, and Boris get 2 exp/happiness each (and the last two can now evolve); and Von Chosais and Firethorn get 1 exp/happiness each. Good game, everyone, and happy New Years!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Wow, that was a fantastic match and a great end to the year! Good game, Nira, and thanks for reffing, Keldeo! :D


----------

